# Confessions Thread



## Nylak (Jul 19, 2010)

Due to a personal request and the fact that the previous thread was so popular, I'm revamping the Confessions Thread here, but with a catch.

*Serious posts only, please!  No spam posts or nonsense confessions, and try to be courteous to your fellow forumgoer.  This doesn't have to be a hugbox, but let's try to keep it civilized and on topic this time.*

That said, feel free to confess anything that's weighing on you that you want to get "out in the open," even though only a bunch of anonymous furs will read your confession.  Feels good to get it off your chest a bit.  :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess my love to Nylak <3
Alright serious post now, I really gotta confess I haven't been doing all my work at school >.>


----------



## Syradact (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that I didn't see a new confessions thread coming.

I also confess that after two years dry, I started drinking alcohol again.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I confess my love to Nylak <3
> Alright serious post now, I really gotta confess I haven't been doing all my work at school >.>


 Do your work. >:[
Next patient. :3


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess I haven't heard of this thread until just today


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that I didn't see a new confessions thread coming.
> 
> I also confess that after two years dry, I started drinking alcohol again.


 
Whoa. What made you start? Did something happen?


----------



## Luca (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess I got my ass stuck in summer school for skipping gym classes.


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that I'm extremely annoyed at the fact that cartoons are just BEYOND awful now a days. I confess that I don't know what happened between the 1999-2001 gap... it's like, after 2001, cartoons just stopped being good


----------



## Syradact (Jul 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Whoa. What made you start? Did something happen?


 On my 21st birthday I declared I wouldn't drink alcohol anymore to my old circle of friends...mostly because I didn't like how those people behaved when drunk. Now since I broke ties with them, I don't give a shit and can have a new identity that is OK with drinking a little every now and then. ^_^


----------



## Browder (Jul 19, 2010)

Syradact said:


> On my 21st birthday I declared I wouldn't drink alcohol anymore to my old circle of friends...mostly because I didn't like how those people behaved when drunk. Now since I broke ties with them, I don't give a shit and can have a new identity that is OK with drinking a little every now and then. ^_^


 
That's probably the most hopeful reason to start drinking I've ever seen. Good for you!


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

Syradact said:


> On my 21st birthday I declared I wouldn't drink alcohol anymore to my old circle of friends...mostly because I didn't like how those people behaved when drunk. Now since I broke ties with them, I don't give a shit and can have a new identity that is OK with drinking a little every now and then. ^_^


 
that just sounds like an excuse to start again :\ unless I'm reading this wrong? :V

but a LITTLE is ok


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess to stealing ~700$ of lab equipment from the chemistry room in school hehe


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> I confess that I'm extremely annoyed at the fact that cartoons are just BEYOND awful now a days. I confess that I don't know what happened between the 1999-2001 gap... it's like, after 2001, cartoons just stopped being good


 Good cartoons were rare, and still are; and even if it was a good cartoon, it was gone within a few years. I miss Foster's so much 

I was meaning to say this in the last thread, but never got around to it (truth: reluctant to do so)

I've slowly been trying to get over my phallophobia. With little results to say the least.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 19, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I confess to stealing ~700$ of lab equipment from the chemistry room in school hehe


 
...Holy shit, dude.  o_o

Uh. I've stolen dog food and dewormer from work. Not much, but it's pretty bad considering I work for a non-profit organization. I'm a bad person. ...But fuck it, they don't pay me enough. >__>


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Good cartoons were rare, and still are; and even if it was a good cartoon, it was gone within a few years. I miss Foster's so much
> 
> I was meaning to say this in the last thread, but never got around to it (truth: reluctant to do so)
> 
> I've slowly been trying to get over my phallophobia. With little results to say the least.


 
well there's... no... wait but there's... ok I got nothing... I'm sorry, but for 9 years, I've been going back and forth looking for a cartoon that I would actually enjoy. 

rocko's modern life. that's where it's at

this is why I end up sticking with anime lol


----------



## Danius (Jul 19, 2010)

I think Hitler is one cool dude.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess getting the 9999 post but not the 10k ;~;


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Holy shit, dude.  o_o
> 
> Uh. I've stolen dog food and dewormer from work. Not much, but it's pretty bad considering I work for a non-profit organization. I'm a bad person. ...But fuck it, they don't pay me enough. >__>


 
non profit makes it pretty low Nylak...
you dun goofd


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll confess that I have a recent fascination with knifes and have no doubt that I'm going to injure myself in the near future.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> I'll confess that I have a recent fascination with knifes and have no doubt that I'm going to injure myself in the near future.


 
That is bad and you should feel bad :V
Is there any sort of knives you like or just any type?


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 19, 2010)

A somewhat good confession; I started losing weight and eating healthier after seeing people in fursuits and wanting one. It's only been a week, but I cut out soda pretty much (one a week) and I eat bran cereal instead of chips for a snack.

My tummy is shrinking!


----------



## Alstor (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that I have a splatterpunk mind. The most vivid memory I have right now is someone holding their own intestines after getting their chest ripped open while they were alive.

Keep in mind that I'm 15.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 19, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That is bad and you should feel bad :V
> Is there any sort of knives you like or just any type?


Karambits. Though I carry a typical S&W framelock knife, and another Kershaw in my camera case which goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Luca (Jul 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I confess that I have a splatterpunk mind. The most vivid memory I have right now is someone holding their own intestines after getting their chest ripped open while they were alive.
> 
> Keep in min that I'm 15.



I do that too. But it's too the point were it doesn't bother me as much anymore. I'm not completely desenseitized to it but most doesn't really disgust me anymore...


----------



## Alstor (Jul 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> I do that too. But it's too the point were it doesn't bother me as much anymore. I'm not completely desenseitized to it but most doesn't really disgust me anymore...


 I'm not disgusted, either. I'm just intrigued...


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I confess that I have a splatterpunk mind. The most vivid memory I have right now is someone holding their own intestines after getting their chest ripped open while they were alive.
> 
> Keep in min that I'm 15.


 
I confess that I'd be too scared to hang out with you... let alone nervous and uncomfortable.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess I drink alcohol while taking medication that says not to drink alcohol. It doesn't seem to do anything though :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Karambits. Though I carry a typical S&W framelock knife, and another Kershaw in my camera case which goes everywhere with me.


 
Wow you sure do know your knives :O


----------



## Alstor (Jul 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> I confess that I'd be too scared to hang out with you... let alone nervous and uncomfortable.


 Sorry.

On the bright side, this doesn't affect how I act IRL.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess, I only joined this site to advertise my DA and art portfolios. I wanted an FA, but I couldn't register so I had to settle for this. Now, though, I find myself on it every day posting.


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Sorry.
> 
> On the bright side, this doesn't affect how I act IRL.


 
aw no I'd hang out with you. it's just, I'm so damn afraid of that kind of stuff. it's the kind of thing that would make me go to a psychologist in hopes that he could give me prescription medication to rid those thoughts from my head completely.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 19, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I confess, I only joined this site to advertise my DA and art portfolios. I wanted an FA, but I couldn't register so I had to settle for this. Now, though, I find myself on it every day posting.


If it's any consolation, this is pretty much my story.

And now I'm a mod.  Gah.


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I confess, I only joined this site to advertise my DA and art portfolios. I wanted an FA, but I couldn't register so I had to settle for this. Now, though, I find myself on it every day posting.


 Oh no, the disease is spreading D:

I confess that I've unknowingly met two FAF-ers on different sites in the past


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If it's any consolation, this is pretty much my story.
> 
> And now I'm a mod.  Gah.


 
that's why she's totally lesbo now. she was all "oh ok, I'll try this once so I can get more attention" then she went "oh... I like this"

isn't that right :V


----------



## Alstor (Jul 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> aw no I'd hang out with you. it's just, I'm so damn  afraid of that kind of stuff. it's the kind of thing that would make me  go to a psychologist in hopes that he could give me prescription  medication to rid those thoughts from my head completely.


 I don't blame you. Your views of life seem sensitive to the pains of  the world.


WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I've unknowingly met two FAF-ers on different sites in the past


 I don't count, right? I kind of planned that to happen on Gaia.


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I don't blame you. Your views of life seem sensitive to the pains of  the world.


 
I wouldn't last a minute in the real world with this attitude xD

I need to have a "violence is awesome!" mentality :<


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I don't count, right? I kind of planned that to happen on Gaia.


 I don't think I ever ran into you on Gaia without knowing

I do know that I've seen trpdwarf before there, and I'm friends with Glaice on Last.fm


----------



## Alstor (Jul 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> I wouldn't last a minute in the real world with this attitude xD
> 
> I need to have a "violence is awesome!" mentality :<


 You don't have to. There are many people that have gone along life in non-violent manners.

i.e. Ghandi


WillowWulf said:


> I don't think I ever ran into you on Gaia without knowing
> 
> I do know that I've seen trpdwarf before there, and I'm friends with Glaice on Last.fm


 Trust me. I ditched my original Gaia account about two years ago.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess Aleu is the most awesome female on FAF


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Trust me. I ditched my original Gaia account about two years ago.


 My first one was phished and the code they gave me never did work

So I made a second one and when I started going on there more frequently, I changed my name


----------



## Bando (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess I didn't know what Gaia was until after I joined here.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that I still don't have a job, and I totally stopped looking


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess that I still don't have a job, and I totally stopped looking


 
me too... although I'm still looking. after two and a half years, I haven't so much as gotten more than 2 interviews. both of which were complete failures. :\


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> me too... although I'm still looking. after two and a half years, I haven't so much as gotten more than 2 interviews. both of which were complete failures. :\


 
I'm terrible at interviews, I wish I didn't get so nervous


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If it's any consolation, this is pretty much my story.
> 
> And now I'm a mod.  Gah.


 
OH NO... OH GOD NO... Okay... just deep breaths... at least I still cannot for the life of me draw anthros...



WillowWulf said:


> I  confess that I've unknowingly met two FAF-ers on different sites in the  past



I confess that I know a lot of people on FA and probably a few on FAF IRL... and I was probably a jackass to them... (They don't know I use the site from time to time.)

-Side note, WHY DO SO MANY OF YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN AZ??? At least most of you live in Phoenix... so I'm safe... for now... *barricades windows*


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm terrible at interviews, I wish I didn't get so nervous


 
I confess that I have a tiny problem that basically fucks any chance I have of getting a job.

hyperhidrosis. I sweat more than average (and by more than average, I mean I could be in alaska during winter, and I'd still be sweating my ass off)

my point is, during job interviews, I shake someone's hand, they feel an enormous amount of sweat and pretty much that's my queue that I automatically didn't get the job. I'm a fairly confident person. I know how to act during interviews, but people just see me sweat, and automatically think I'm too nervous and not cut out for the job.

-_-


----------



## Aleu (Jul 19, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I confess Aleu is the most awesome female on FAF


 I confess that I may have to sig this to boost my ego :V


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that I find it pointless to ever open up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I confess that I may have to sig this to boost my ego :V


 
Awesome confession is awesome :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> I confess that I find it pointless to ever open up.


Some people need to do that though


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I confess, I only joined this site to advertise my DA and art portfolios. I wanted an FA, but I couldn't register so I had to settle for this. Now, though, I find myself on it every day posting.


 You do know that you can register on the mainsite via e mailing the admins with the username you want, right?


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Some people need to do that though


 
I mean for me.


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

Milo said:


> I mean for me.


 I was just saying in general :<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that I have a bizarre interest in kinesiology, chiropractics, and am learning massage techniques.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You do know that you can register on the mainsite via e mailing the admins with the username you want, right?



*FUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Aleu (Jul 19, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> *FUUUUUUUUU*


 I do say that your avatar picture makes this post so much better.


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

I confess that even though I'm on vacation, I'm trying to hold back on spending so that way I don't have to save up too much money to buy a cheap tablet


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that even though I'm on vacation, I'm trying to hold back on spending so that way I don't have to save up too much money to buy a cheap tablet


 
Really? http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=6251&seq=1&format=2
REALLY cheap, and REALLY good.


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> Really? http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=6251&seq=1&format=2
> REALLY cheap, and REALLY good.


 Didn't actually want to order one online :/
Though the cheapest Wacom I found was $70


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I've been depressed for the past three days. Mood swings and family bullshit.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess I feel like a freak.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess...  I told my mom that I was sleeping over my friends house.
we went all night partying.

sorry mom.  youre an idiot..


----------



## Aleu (Jul 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that I've been depressed for the past three days. Mood swings and family bullshit.


 I have the same problem :<


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that even though i try i no longer have much of a desire for women, thank you very much to my boyfriend for all his luvins


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I have the same problem :<


 Let's have a pity party =D!

I can bring mini-cinnamon rolls!

I confess that they are _delicious_.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I feel like a fat ass every time I eat. _Every time._


----------



## Trance (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I had no wifi in my room...

So i'm sitting on the guest bedroom floor.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I keep putting important things off... Like talking to the parents, or working situations out with the ex... or being a good friend... or even paying my fall tuition.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I am as close to a zoophile as you can get without wanting to have sex.
(hence the personal title)


----------



## Trance (Jul 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I confess that I am as close to a zoophile as you can get without wanting to have sex.
> (hence the personal title)


 

Lol, how so?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Lol, how so?


 I find canines insanely more attractive than humans. I just don't want sex.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I confess that I am as close to a zoophile as you can get without wanting to have sex.
> (hence the personal title)


 
I'm the same way with Lombaxes. I actually don't want sex at all...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that you people are sad. 

But for a serious confession: Sometimes I go all day with only eating one meal because I don't feel like making any food. :|


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I confess that you people are sad.
> 
> But for a serious confession: Sometimes I go all day with only eating one meal because I don't feel like making any food. :|


 
I confess I do the same Jashwa.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I confess that you people are sad.
> 
> But for a serious confession: Sometimes I go all day with only eating one meal because I don't feel like making any food. :|


 
Same thing here  I went a week without food because I didn't feel like eating and cooking would require me to clean dishes/pans/utensils.


----------



## Trance (Jul 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I find canines insanely more attractive than humans. I just don't want sex.


 
Ah, I see.

I guess i've felt that way before.  
Except I _did_ want sex.


Nah, just kidding.  About the 2nd bit that is.

Arrgh, I hate having to watch what I say on here now that I know someone IRL who I see nearly everyday and is on FAF.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess I am NOT looking forward to learning stylization... especially since I spent the past year bashing it particularly in the furry sense, regarding the style as a "Bastardization of traditional anthropomorphism..." But alas, redrawing the same image 500 times realistically in sequence would take me a LIFETIME to do, so I've got to do it.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that in 3rd grade when we were learning cursive writing, it was so difficult for me to complete the homework that I cried. To this day I don't know how to connect most capital letters in words. FML


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that in 3rd grade when we were learning cursive writing, it was so difficult for me to complete the homework that I cried. To this day I don't know how to connect most capital letters in words. FML


 
 I'm sorry to hear so... I love Cursive to an extreme...

I confess that I have a notebook full of me practicing writing phrases and words in different ways to have a stylish, personalized cursive script... I wrote my furry name in a bazillion sizes and styles to see how I could make the F more unique from other ones. I even have a few pages of me just trying out various letters in different stroke patterns.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess that in 3rd grade when we were learning cursive writing, it was so difficult for me to complete the homework that I cried. To this day I don't know how to connect most capital letters in words. FML



You don't... in formal cursive you're not supposed to connect the capital letters... at least that's what I was taught...


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 20, 2010)

I got hi on temazepam then got an infraction.


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

I DON'T know how to write ANYTHING in cursive!!!! D:


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I DON'T know how to write ANYTHING in cursive!!!! D:


 
If you need something particularly stylized done, I can offer my expertise? Well it's not godly, but it looks nice?


----------



## Shico (Jul 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I DON'T know how to write ANYTHING in cursive!!!! D:



I can do my name .__.

My confession: I used to put things in my belly button >_O


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you need something particularly stylized done, I can offer my expertise? Well it's not godly, but it looks nice?


wanna yiff?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> wanna yiff?


 
Look me up on AIM... I wouldn't mind some yiffing


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I hate our national language. I blame it and the 'main race' for my own inability to use my first language.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I fucking hate moderation FUCK FUCK ASADAFasffkj


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I am in a homosexual relationship with a man named Chris.


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

I have high inhibitions



Jashwa said:


> Sometimes I go all day with only eating one meal because I don't feel like making any food. :|


 I've done that too, either that or I won't eat a real meal and only a few small things.


----------



## Trance (Jul 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I confess that I feel like a fat ass every time I eat. _Every time._


 
Pfft, I've seen your IRL picture, Alstor.

You're _not_ fat. 

I confess that I used to be a little chubby, and everytime I see an old picture of myself I think:  Fat ass.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I got another terrible night's sleep last night.  That makes 2 nights of bad sleep.  Ugh.  The problem isn't that I can't get to sleep, but I keep on waking up around dawn (5-6am)


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I got another terrible night's sleep last night.  That makes 2 nights of bad sleep.  Ugh.  The problem isn't that I can't get to sleep, but I keep on waking up around dawn (5-6am)


 
I used to wake up really early around your age.


----------



## Luca (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I actually believe that I am slowly losing my mind sometimes...


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess I shall stop looking at furry porn.

God help me.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

Luca said:


> I confess that I actually believe that I am slowly losing my mind sometimes...


 
Well its a good thing the further you lose your faculties the less likely it is that your belief of losing them is accurate. Eventually it should level out when you're only partially insane.


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess I shall stop looking at furry porn.
> 
> God help me.



Any particular reason?


----------



## Enwon (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess I shall stop looking at furry porn.
> 
> God help me.


 *applauds*

I confess that I never really started looking at furry porn in the first place.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I got another terrible night's sleep last night.  That makes 2 nights of bad sleep.  Ugh.  The problem isn't that I can't get to sleep, but I keep on waking up around dawn (5-6am)


 
On a similar note, I confess that I wake myself up in the middle of the night by yelling or flailing and hitting a wall at least once a week, for no reason I can discern.  I can't remember the dream that provoked it, usually.  Last night I yelled "SHUT THE FUCK UP" at the top of my lungs in my sleep (which woke me up).  The last time I brought it up with a psychiatrist, psychologist or therapist it caused them to be "concerned".  The one dream I CAN remember involved me savagely beating my own mother (and striking a wall with my foot in the process, ending the dream and waking me) - why, I do not know.  That was a little over year ago.  I have never discussed that dream with my mother or any other relative.


----------



## Luca (Jul 20, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Well its a good thing the further you lose your faculties the less likely it is that your belief of losing them is accurate. Eventually it should level out when you're only partially insane.


 
But I don't want to end up like Gary Busey...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess I finally masturbated like a normal person. Feels good man :V


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Any particular reason?


 
....................................VV



N106 said:


> *applauds*
> 
> I confess that I never really started looking at furry porn in the first place.


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> ....................................VV


 
So to impress people?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think anyone cares if you fap to furry porn, as long as it's not your primary reason for being here.

I've confessed before that my porn folder is mostly furry.  But I'd still be here even if furry porn didn't exist.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> So to impress people?


 
No. Think on it.


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> No. Think on it.


 
So you're saying you never did?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> So you're saying you never did?


 
The arrows are the key here, look where they're pointing. Must I spell it out?


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Must I spell it out?


 
it would be far easier and clearer, imo.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> it would be far easier and clearer, imo.


 
I confess your species made me lol hard on the inside.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> The arrows are the key here, look where they're pointing. Must I spell it out?


 
If you're saying you never started looking at furry porn in the first place, then how can you stop?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> If you're saying you never started looking at furry porn in the first place, then how can you stop?


 
I have looked at it before...


----------



## Enwon (Jul 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> If you're saying you never started looking at furry porn in the first place, then how can you stop?


 I think he's saying something else.  He probably hinted at whatever it was too subtly.


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> The arrows are the key here, look where they're pointing. Must I spell it out?


 
The arrows point to N106. Why is he significant?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> The arrows point to N106. Why is he significant?


 
Tee hee


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Tee hee


 
So you want to impress him. Or you're betting him something.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

Almost an entire page of misunderstanding.

*applauds*


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> So you want to impress him. Or you're betting him something.


 
YKW? I'll spell it out.

N 1 0 6 i s i n a r e l a t i o n s h i p w i t h m e a n d I ' m d o i n g i t f o r h i m. Happy?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> YKW? I'll spell it out.
> 
> N 1 0 6 i s i n a r e l a t i o n s h i p w i t h m e a n d I ' m d o i n g i t f o r h i m. Happy?


 
 I got that earlier... I think it's cute... Hope everything works out between you two.


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> YKW? I'll spell it out.
> 
> N 1 0 6 i s i n a r e l a t i o n s h i p w i t h m e a n d I ' m d o i n g i t f o r h i m. Happy?


 
...

Really? Since when? Congratulations!

Ha. And I thought he was straight.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> Really? Since when? Congratulations!
> 
> Ha. And I thought he was straight.


 
Since last night on the random forum when Pliio squeeled like the little school girl he is at heart.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I got that earlier... I think it's cute... Hope everything works out between you two.


 
Yes, you did. :3



Browder said:


> ...
> 
> Really? Since when? Congratulations!
> 
> Ha. And I thought he was straight.


 
Since last night :V

He was.


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that... well, crap, I don't have any confessions. Uhhhh... cookies anyone? :3


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> He was.


 
I sense so much unwritten smugness in those two words.

Whatever. Enjoy each other.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys I'm homosexual too can I join this chat :V


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I sense so much unwritten smugness in those two words.
> 
> Whatever. Enjoy each other.


 
I didn't mean to sound egotistic, sorry. I'm just saying, he was straight.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> Really? Since when? Congratulations!
> 
> Ha. And I thought he was straight.


 I confess that I honestly don't know what I am.  I just know that I really like Pliio, and want to be in a relationship with him.


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Hey guys I'm homosexual too can I join this chat :V


 
I didn't know this was a homosex only thread. :[ :V

Oh, and in response to your previous confession, congratulations. :3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I honestly don't know what I am.  I just know that I really like Pliio, and want to be in a relationship with him.


 
there's nothing wrong with not knowing what you are at any given time in your life. As long as you want to find out what you can become. And I'm happy that you want to be in a relationship with someone you care about. And that he sincerely cares about you


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Since last night :V
> 
> He was.


 
Hahaha wow... so you worked your Lombax charm on him? :V


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Hahaha wow... so you worked your Lombax charm on him? :V


 
No...


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I'm talking to a girl I had an intense two week romance with. I met her two years ago and haven't physically seen her since.

I feel like something is wrong with me.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought N106 was 14 or 15.

I confess that I think Pliio8 is just a little bit creepy if this is true.

It's kind of annoying how this has turned into a random conversation thread already, and I confess to secretly wanting a mod to go infraction/ban crazy.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 20, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought N106 was 14 or 15.
> 
> I confess that I think Pliio8 is just a little bit creepy if this is true.
> 
> It's kind of annoying how this has turned into a random conversation thread already, and I confess to secretly wanting a mod to go infraction/ban crazy.


 
Pliio is 17 so whatever...


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Pliio is 17 so whatever...


 
His FA says 18. Do I detect an underage porn mongler? :3c


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought N106 was 14 or 15.
> 
> I confess that I think Pliio8 is just a little bit creepy if this is true.
> 
> It's kind of annoying how this has turned into a random conversation thread already, and I confess to secretly wanting a mod to go infraction/ban crazy.


 
Arguably the 'random conversation' was a way to get the subject to open up in order to make a confession.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 20, 2010)

I hate any kind of porn, even if it's just boobs.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Arguably the 'random conversation' was a way to get the subject to open up in order to make a confession.


 
Yeah, it isn't really that bad at the moment, I was just sort of anticipating it devolving into pages of lombax murring or something. I'm not bothered by a bit of discussion that's still roughly on topic.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> His FA says 18. Do I detect an underage porn mongler? :3c


 
I actually have little porn.

But, its not like everyone my age doesn't look at it.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I actually have little porn.
> 
> But, its not like everyone my age doesn't look at it.


 
You're lying about your age, it's against the rules. B&


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> You're lying about your age, it's against the rules. B&


 
BAWWWW

I'll change it


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> BAWWWW
> 
> I'll change it


 
You're not as fun as Tao. :c


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm royally bored :/


My genes won't let me grow an awesome beard ;_;


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I'm addicted to Degrassi. >_<


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like the only one who isn't sure of my future.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I'm addicted to Degrassi. >_<


 New or old Degrassi?


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sometimes I feel like the only one who isn't sure of my future.


 
You'll die. That's for sure :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sometimes I feel like the only one who isn't sure of my future.


 
I've felt this way since I was 17


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sometimes I feel like the only one who isn't sure of my future.


 
That's quite common. Me too.

God, it's really hard to find someone who's hiring right now >_<


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I've felt this way since I was 17


 I mean, like, everyone expects so much out of me and has 100% confidence in me to just breeze through college, get a good job in engineering and succeed in life, but I get unsure of myself. 

I don't think I'm as smart as everyone around me thinks.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I've felt this way since I was 17


 
There's nothing wrong with not being able to see the future. Have some plans but live in the now.


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> New or old Degrassi?


 New. 


Jashwa said:


> I mean, like, everyone expects so much out of me and has 100% confidence in me to just breeze through college, get a good job in engineering and succeed in life, but I get unsure of myself.
> 
> I don't think I'm as smart as everyone around me thinks.


 And you are. You'll be fine.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> New.


 I like new Degrassi :3


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> I like new Degrassi :3


 

WTF is Degrassi? Is it that show that tried to be on Nick but got pushed to some random channel that became TeenNick essentially?


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> WTF is Degrassi? Is it that show that tried to be on Nick but got pushed to some random channel that became TeenNick essentially?


 
...YES. *weeps*


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...YES. *weeps*


 
Well, I've watched my fair share of shows I'd never tell people I've watched


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I had to turn one of my dresser drawers into a booze drawer, because people got me soooo much for my birthday (turned 19 last monday, and up here it's legal drinking age, so everyone gets "initiated" ugh).

I also confess that I have no interest in drinking any of it and don't quite know what to do with it all


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 20, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> I confess that I had to turn one of my dresser drawers into a booze drawer, because people got me soooo much for my birthday (turned 19 last monday, and up here it's legal drinking age, so everyone gets "initiated" ugh).
> 
> I also confess that I have no interest in drinking any of it and don't quite know what to do with it all


 
Sell it lol...
to me :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that all my friends hate Degrassi. And I've been put in Paige's friend zone... and Will still wants my ass.


----------



## Tally (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, a new thread?

I confess that I am making progress on curing my slightly racist thoughts that I confessed about last thread. Guess that's something mentionable.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh, a new thread?
> 
> I confess that I am making progress on curing my slightly racist thoughts that I confessed about last thread. Guess that's something mentionable.


 
(I confess) I always assumed you were black for some reason. But nobody could hate a whitey, so now I'm confused.


----------



## Tally (Jul 20, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> (I confess) I always assumed you were black for some reason. But nobody could hate a whitey, so now I'm confused.


 
WHAT THE FUCK!

Few minutes ago people assumed I was female, and now black?

I'm white, and I can't help but feel suspicious around groups of Middle Easterns, for the first minute or so.

Here in Finland, they don't know Finnish or English, so my attempts to get to know them better fail.


----------



## Querk (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that if I don't know what to do, I end up not doing anything at all. And that's something I need to work on.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess I haven't washed my hair in two days :3c 
I can almost slick it back perfectly w/o it falling limp :3c
It's gonna feel so good to wash it again tonight :3c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I confess I haven't washed my hair in two days :3c
> I can almost slick it back perfectly w/o it falling limp :3c
> It's gonna feel so good to wash it again tonight :3c


 
Ewwwww D:
It's disgusting when my hair gets like that
It so satisfying to shower and get it all clean again though


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> I confess that I had to turn one of my dresser drawers into a booze drawer, because people got me soooo much for my birthday (turned 19 last monday, and up here it's legal drinking age, so everyone gets "initiated" ugh).
> 
> I also confess that I have no interest in drinking any of it and don't quite know what to do with it all


 Send some to me |3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Send some to me |3


 Underage b&, Shenzi. 

That'd be illegal for them to send it to you.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Underage b&, Shenzi.
> 
> That'd be illegal for them to send it to you.


 Then send it to my mom who will send it to me discretely


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that my most beloved fantasy is making out with a wolf.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I confess that my most beloved fantasy is making out with a wolf.


 Also known as, being mauled and having your face ripped off?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that I've fantasized about having relations with a Canine... Preferably a German Shepherd or something Husky/Wolf-like. Knotting is such a fucking turn on for me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *Knotting *is such a fucking turn on for me


 
What is this.


----------



## Icen (Jul 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I confess that my most beloved fantasy is making out with a wolf.


D:


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that you are sick fucks and I hate you


----------



## Enwon (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that I have no interest in bestiality at all.


----------



## Icen (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I confess that I've fantasized about having relations with a Canine... Preferably a German Shepherd or something Husky/Wolf-like. Knotting is such a fucking turn on for me


I -kind of- understand this just from a physical sense; the bigger the object going into someone the better it feels. o_o I still think it's...ew though.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What is this.


 
I will not even honor you with an answer... HE'S NOT A FURRY!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that the idea of having sex with any living being sickens me.


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I confess that the idea of having sex with any living being sickens me.


 
I'm saying this in the most kind way possible.

You're a moron.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> I'm saying this in the most kind way possible.
> 
> You're a moron.


 
... I'll agree full heartedly with Tally... Sex with someone special is amazing...


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> ... I'll agree full heartedly with Tally... Sex with someone special is amazing...


 Eh..probably, but the first few times hurt 

Especially depending on the guy :c


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Eh..probably, but the first few times hurt
> 
> Especially depending on the guy :c


 
So tell me, how was your first time?


----------



## Icen (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Eh..probably, but the first few times hurt
> 
> Especially depending on the guy :c


Confession: My first few times did not hurt. They were just awkward because we were sex-newbs.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Eh..probably, but the first few times hurt
> 
> Especially depending on the guy :c


 
The first time is going to suck for a girl... she'll be sore for about 2 or 3 days... (well you'd be too if someone ripped a piece of the inner lining of your privates)

If you get a good guy though, he'll be sweet and not hurt you though...


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> So tell me, how was your first time?


 Wha?



Fenrari said:


> The first time is going to suck for a girl... she'll be sore for about 2 or 3 days... (well you'd be too if someone ripped a piece of the inner lining of your privates)
> 
> If you get a good guy though, he'll be sweet and not hurt you though...


Or try not to


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wha?


 
Well you are saying that it hurts, so I was thinking, how were your first few times with a loving guy?


----------



## Qoph (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well you are saying that it hurts, so I was thinking, how were your first few times with a loving guy?


 
Um, let's not get too far off topic.


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well you are saying that it hurts, so I was thinking, how were your first few times with a loving guy?


 I confess that I'm still 15 and this has never happened


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I confess that I'm still 15 and this has never happened


 
I'm trying to point out that you don't know till you try. 


Qoph said:


> Um, let's not get too far off topic.


But I could put a "I confess that I want to know" from now on, sorry.


----------



## Luca (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess I'm feel like I'm in over my head and that I'm so useless I don't know what to do anymore about all these fucking problems I'm going through at the moment.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> I'm trying to point out that you don't know till you try.
> 
> But I could put a "I confess that I want to know" from now on, sorry.


 I was raised by parents who told me not to have teh secks before I was married.

But, I am only 15, and don't really care about getting laid.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Meh the sex part is over rated. The sensual experience of sharing your first time with someone you love and who loves you back... that is something I'll treasure.

I confess that I have a job interview next week but I don't have any idea what they'll ask me about


----------



## Enwon (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that I'm glad to not be the only 15-year old around these parts.  Seriously, there are a lot of 15-year olds here.


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I was raised by parents who told me not to have teh secks before I was married.
> 
> But, I am only 15, and don't really care about getting laid.


 
*I confess* that you shouldn't think it is revolting because your parents told you not to do it before you are married. And hey, if you respect them enough to refrain, then kudos to you.

And not caring is fine, but being disgusted? Not fine. (By my standards, I can't decide for anyone else)


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh the sex part is over rated. The sensual experience of sharing your first time with someone you love and who loves you back... that is something I'll treasure.
> 
> I confess that I have a job interview next week but I don't have any idea what they'll ask me about


 ^



Tally said:


> *I confess* that you shouldn't think it is  revolting because your parents told you not to do it before you are  married. And hey, if you respect them enough to refrain, then kudos to  you.
> 
> And not caring is fine, but being disgusted? Not fine. (By my standards, I can't decide for anyone else)


That's not why I find it revolting, I just don't like seeing Vag. The thought of inserting part of my body into something I don't like isn't enjoyable.
Over my early years, I developed a negative connotation towards naked females (I'm straight, well, if I weren't a zoophile) thanks to douches on the internet linking a 9 year old to porn.


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I confess that I have a job interview next week but I don't have any idea what they'll ask me about


 
Past experience in jobs, education, how you deal with certain situations. Then more specific questions, depending on the field. (If it was a computer related job, how your computer skills are, and so on.)

Just relax. Look at all the guys in suits. They had to get interviewed to get into their job, and they did fine. Don't forget, it's just another human sitting there, not some superior being. Those interviews are easy.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Past experience in jobs, education, how you deal with certain situations. Then more specific questions, depending on the field. (If it was a computer related job, how your computer skills are, and so on.)
> 
> Just relax. Look at all the guys in suits. They had to get interviewed to get into their job, and they did fine. Don't forget, it's just another human sitting there, not some superior being. Those interviews are easy.



 I should clarify that it's not a reg job interview... It's actually a promotion interview...

Granted I've only worked with FSU for 6 months... But I've been recommended... Yeah... Nerve-wracking still.


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I should clarify that it's not a reg job interview... It's actually a promotion interview...
> 
> Granted I've only worked with FSU for 6 months... But I've been recommended... Yeah... Nerve-wracking still.


 
Then it's even easier, you already know the interviewer to some degree. Good luck!


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I should clarify that it's not a reg job interview... It's actually a promotion interview...
> 
> Granted I've only worked with FSU for 6 months... But I've been recommended... Yeah... Nerve-wracking still.


 
I confess that you will be fine. They like you, if they didn't you wouldn't be going in for a promotion interview. All that will most likely happen is that they will see if you are up to the challenge/new duties that would come with the promotion. You say yes, and it is pretty much yours.


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that I just realized how hollow things like "you will be fine" are. They don't really work to a high degree, they just make the person saying it feel like they are helping.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I confess that you will be fine. They like you, if they didn't you wouldn't be going in for a promotion interview. All that will most likely happen is that they will see if you are up to the challenge/new duties that would come with the promotion. You say yes, and it is pretty much yours.



That'll probably be the case... But it doesn't make it any less nerve racking...


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That'll probably be the case... But it doesn't make it any less nerve racking...


 
Things like that always will be. You just have to take some deep breaths and try to control your nerves. Think of it this way, its a positive thing, they like you and trust you enough to give you a promotion, and hey, maybe this means no more dealing with drunks. ^^


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Things like that always will be. You just have to take some deep breaths and try to control your nerves. Think of it this way, its a positive thing, they like you and trust you enough to give you a promotion, and hey, maybe this means no more dealing with drunks. ^^


 
Or then it means that they can't decide who to give the job to, and his/her future depends on this interview.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Or then it means that they can't decide who to give the job to, and his/her future depends on this interview.


 


FoxBody said:


> Things like that always will be. You just have to take some deep breaths and try to control your nerves. Think of it this way, its a positive thing, they like you and trust you enough to give you a promotion, and hey, maybe this means no more dealing with drunks. ^^



 You're both right to a degree... My department is going to be understaffed 2 Supervisors for the Fall Semester. I'm one of 5 candidates for the position... The $1.00 more per hour is sexy, but I'll have to deal with all of the halls on my side of campus (FSU is divided into east and west)


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Or then it means that they can't decide who to give the job to, and his/her future depends on this interview.


 
Regardless, it still means they thought of him as a candidate for the position. It's better to go in with a positive attitude rather than worrying about some other person getting the job or being defensive in the interview.


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're both right to a degree... My department is going to be understaffed 2 Supervisors for the Fall Semester. I'm one of 5 candidates for the position... The $1.00 more per hour is sexy, but I'll have to deal with all of the halls on my side of campus (FSU is divided into east and west)


 
Also, think of it this way. If you get the job, we can check for changes on the list of people on the website, and find your real name. Then, using tagging services on sites like facebook, we can work out what city you live in.

See you soon!


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Also, think of it this way. If you get the job, we can check for changes on the list of people on the website, and find your real name. Then, using tagging services on sites like facebook, we can work out what city you live in.
> 
> See you soon!


 
I confess that creepers gon' creep. D:


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Right now I'm in Clearwater, Florida. My mom is trying to tell me that moving down here would be better. Really, no it won't. It'll just make me feel worse. 

"You'll still be able to keep in touch with your old friends" is total bullshit and doesn't cut it.


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I confess that creepers gon' creep. D:


 
It's a hobby of mine to make sure people don't mention too much personal info on the Internet.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> It's a hobby of mine to make sure people don't mention too much personal info on the Internet.


 
I have a seperate facebook for my furryself and if you really wanted to find me, I left enough clues already.

On a related note... I confess I really want to meet some of the furries I've met on FAF... They sound like really interesting and fun people to hangout with.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought of an actual confession that's slightly embarrassing enough to post

I have difficulty sleeping if I'm not cuddled up against something.


----------



## shard (Jul 22, 2010)

i confess that i feel very young among the people here............
only being 14 i am actually


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

shard said:


> i confess that i feel very young among the people here............
> only being 14 i am actually


 
Well, hopefully we will be able to improve your English before you reach our age.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 22, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought of an actual confession that's slightly embarrassing enough to post
> 
> I have difficulty sleeping if I'm not cuddled up against something.


Same here actually. I have a specific pillow I have to have, otherwise I can't sleep.


----------



## Tao (Jul 22, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought of an actual confession that's slightly embarrassing enough to post
> 
> I have difficulty sleeping if I'm not cuddled up against something.


 
Me too...I sleep with my 6 stuffed animals though.


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

I like having something to snuggle up with to fall asleep sometimes, but I usually find it on the floor in the morning


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Tao said:


> Me too...I sleep with my 6 stuffed animals though.


 
I feel more at ease with Fenru my Arctic Wolf Plushie (from Sea World, who would have guessed) guarding my room and Shiegra my White Tiger Plushie (from Busch Gardens ) on top of my dresser.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like having something to snuggle up with to fall asleep sometimes, but I usually find it on the floor in the morning


 ^I Have a fuax fur pillow (it feels really good, but tickles my face and annoys my head) that I like to cuddle; It usually ends up on the far end of the bed or on the floor.


----------



## shard (Jul 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well, hopefully we will be able to improve your English before you reach our age.


hopefully.


----------



## Tally (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that if the things I cuddle are not out my door by morning I'm pissed.


----------



## shard (Jul 22, 2010)

i confess that i have listened to the ghostbusters theme too many times. >.< and i'm listening to it right now too


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2010)

Saying I confess in front of something doesn't automatically make it a confession and on topic, you twats.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess I agree with the post above.

I'm done being an idiot now though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 22, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought of an actual confession that's slightly embarrassing enough to post
> 
> I have difficulty sleeping if I'm not cuddled up against something.


 
That's cute :3


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess I'm trying to lose weight for my boyfriend. Anyone got any tips on how to do this without gyms, weights or otherwise?


----------



## Luca (Jul 22, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess I'm trying to lose weight for my boyfriend. Anyone got any tips on how to do this without gyms, weights or otherwise?


 
I can't say this works for everyone because everyone's body is different but daily running/jogging has done wonders for me lately...


----------



## Trance (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that I've been a jackass to a couple people on here, who I now know are pretty cool.

And I'm sorry.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Right now I'm in Clearwater, Florida. My mom is trying to tell me that moving down here would be better. Really, no it won't. It'll just make me feel worse.
> 
> "You'll still be able to keep in touch with your old friends" is total bullshit and doesn't cut it.


 
Oh god Clearwater. D:  That city is owned by Scientologists. D: D: D:


----------



## Trance (Jul 22, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oh god Clearwater. D:  That city is owned by Scientologists. D: D: D:


 
Their beach is nice though!


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oh god Clearwater. D:  That city is owned by Scientologists. D: D: D:


 It's true. Last time I went to Ybor they were handing out pamphlets


----------



## Trance (Jul 22, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess I'm trying to lose weight for my boyfriend. Anyone got any tips on how to do this without gyms, weights or otherwise?


 
if you want to lose weight, the answer is cardio.  Running, swimming, walking... Hell, jumping jacks are good.  Anything that get you moving, and your heart going.

Good luck.  :]


----------



## Nylak (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess that I am racist and I feel perfectly justified in my, err, racist-y behaviors and opinions. D:

God damn it, people, stop reinforcing your own fucking stereotypes.


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I confess that I am racist and I feel perfectly justified in my, err, racist-y behaviors and opinions. D:
> 
> God damn it, people, stop reinforcing your own fucking stereotypes.


:c

I confess that I made a frowny face at this


----------



## Enwon (Jul 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I confess that I am racist and I feel perfectly justified in my, err, racist-y behaviors and opinions. D:
> 
> God damn it, people, stop reinforcing your own fucking stereotypes.


 I confess that you need to meet Browder and Willow.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 22, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that you need to meet Browder and Willow.


 
While I recognize that there are exceptions to the "rule" (and yes, as a white person I was the minority in my group of friends up until college), I confess that I'm still more leery of getting shot when being followed around in the dark by a black dude than I am of getting shot when being followed around in the dark by a white dude.

Probably from growing up in St. Louis, where if I went into a "black neighborhood" I had to be surrounded by my friends and wear a hood so I didn't get shot and/or mugged and/or _other_. Goody.

I'm really cranky today. >_> Sorry.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> While I recognize that there are exceptions to the "rule" (and yes, as a white person I was the minority in my group of friends up until college), I confess that I'm still more leery of getting shot when being followed around in the dark by a black dude than I am of getting shot when being followed around in the dark by a white dude.
> 
> Probably from growing up in St. Louis, where if I went into a "black neighborhood" I had to be surrounded by my friends and wear a hood so I didn't get shot.  Goody.
> 
> I'm really cranky today.  >_>  Sorry.


 Its okay.  But if you're not scared of being shot at by a white dude, then you need to learn about the 2nd-amendment obsessed rednecks.


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> St. Louis


 Oh well then


----------



## Nylak (Jul 22, 2010)

N106 said:


> Its okay. But if you're not scared of being shot at by a white dude, then you need to learn about the 2nd-amendment obsessed rednecks.


Stupid rednecks I can handle, usually because all you have to do is get angry and agree with them about something and they go away relatively content and decide not to use you and/or your dog for target practice.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Stupid rednecks I can handle, usually because all you have to do is get angry and agree with them about something and they go away relatively content and decide not to use you and/or your dog for target practice.


 True.  But they're still annoying and stupid.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Stupid rednecks I can handle, usually because all you have to do is get angry and agree with them about something and they go away relatively content and decide not to use you and/or your dog for target practice.


 
Telling anybody exactly what they want to hear makes them happy.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 23, 2010)

I confess... I once drew a scalie on accident... and it turned out really well... someone hold me... I'm scared...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 23, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I confess... I once drew a scalie on  accident... and it turned out really well... someone hold me... I'm  scared...


1. How do you draw a scaly on accident
2. Why is this a bad thing?


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

I have horrible anxiety around people 

Also, it pisses me off sometimes when people make fun of my height


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm shy, I'm afraid of using webcams and talking on the phone with strangers. It's weird because if they're in the same room with me I'm fine but if there's some disconnect between us it's a bit awkward and scary. Obviously this fear is not that bad because I got the courage to get on cam in the chat the other day for several hours, but you guys are not scary. :3 I'm terrified of Chatroulette and Omegle though. It used to be worse, at least now I don't get that nervous trying to order pizza or something. :/


----------



## WolfTailz (Jul 23, 2010)

I confess that my last ex broke up with me because I was hiding something from her. She didn't know I was a fur. I dated her for almost 6 months... In that time I never told her. I did tell her best friend though... (long story). She then blocked me on every site and made me delete her number from my phone. I'm happy to move on even though she was the best gf I've had. This happened about 2 weeks ago. I'm already going on a date soon... with a girl that I have liked for years, turns out she liked me that whole time to. Only problem: She's moving out of state and on the 1st will be about 500 miles from me...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 23, 2010)

WolfTailz said:


> I confess that my last ex broke up with me because I was hiding something from her. She didn't know I was a fur. I dated her for almost 6 months... In that time I never told her. I did tell her best friend though... (long story). She then blocked me on every site and made me delete her number from my phone. I'm happy to move on even though she was the best gf I've had. This happened about 2 weeks ago. I'm already going on a date soon... with a girl that I have liked for years, turns out she liked me that whole time to. Only problem: She's moving out of state and on the 1st will be about 500 miles from me...


 
That's retarded, she doesn't seem like she's worth it if she left you for that. Was it for being a furry or for hiding something from her? If it's the former she's just ignorant, and if it's the latter she sounds way too nosy and controlling. Either way sounds like crazy to me.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> 1. How do you draw a scaly on accident
> 2. Why is this a bad thing?


 
I was doing an experiment in anthropomorphism, but it wasn't like modern anthropomorphism, it was intended as a style study for some conceptual art. It was for something I called "Shifted Kingdoms." It's about a planet where the life on it is shifted around, plants can move, bipedal lizards etc. but they were meant to be aliens, incapable of speech and such. Their bumbling husks would occasionally convene at spots forming primitive living places, and they would frequently raid human settlements in an animalistic nature (not keeping anything for later storage, just eating everything there, and typically not chasing after the evacuating colonists.)


----------



## Tally (Jul 23, 2010)

WolfTailz said:


> I confess that my last ex broke up with me because I was hiding something from her. She didn't know I was a fur. I dated her for almost 6 months... In that time I never told her. I did tell her best friend though... (long story). She then blocked me on every site and made me delete her number from my phone. I'm happy to move on even though she was the best gf I've had. This happened about 2 weeks ago. I'm already going on a date soon... with a girl that I have liked for years, turns out she liked me that whole time to. Only problem: She's moving out of state and on the 1st will be about 500 miles from me...


 
Sounds like a total bitch to me.


----------



## Rainami (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm a virgin who is jealous of people who have casual sex, but at the same time I am disgusted with some of the methods they employ to get people in bed with them. I'm not sure if that makes me the loser, or them.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Stupid rednecks I can handle, usually because all you have to do is get angry and agree with them about something and they go away relatively content and decide not to use you and/or your dog for target practice.


 
Y'know, the same tactic generally works with blacks, at least from my experience, and in said experience(s), (again, generally) it really is whites who are more prone to violence, hatred of "the other", and at least _genuine_ superiority complexes (_acting_ like you're hot shit as a defense mechanism does make you a dick, but really doesn't create the same risk factors in a person). Fuck, I've had more black people be intimidated by me than me be intimidated by them. Maybe since this is a confessions thread, you should *confess* your "racism" as you call it is probably not even genuine racism but just a fear of anyone who really looks/acts markedly different, or perhaps a fear/assumption that they hate you or would assume you're an easy target just because you're white and female? Obviously it's still not a good thing, but I just don't and never have got the vibe off you that I get from true racists; the ones to whom it's a subconscious/ideological mindset.

This is what's fucked up nowadays and it's as much a product of anti-racism's past tactics as racism itself. You got loads of people thinking and saying they're not racist who obviously are and wield a lot of power, people who have pretty much none declaring they are, and that it's simply natural and that they like their racism being and obnoxious distraction, and then people who probably could affect change in the right circumstances not doing anything out of a false-consciousness like "well, I'm 'just white'/probably just a racist anyway so it's not my struggle".

As for my confession, I confess to having been psychologically fucked up for a long, _long_ time, and while I can say the reasons for that and how it caused my life to unfold are absolutely *not* my fault, not wrestling with the source (my adoption) mostly was, at least once I hit puberty and I started to consciously know how/why I was "different", seeing myself as "the other" the same way I had always been seen and always would be. It was mostly out of the fear/question of its relevance that kept me from delving into it for so long, but that's no excuse. I've faced many other fears. I've humored many a philosophical question and explored many topics just for the sake of knowing, even if I was afraid of what I might find or didn't think it'd be of immediate benefit, believing all knowledge to be beneficial in some way, and I probably could have avoided _a lot_ of bullshit in my life if I had just started seriously looking into what exactly makes the mind of an adopted individual. For example, it turns out we _do_ tend to be more likely to explore other cultures (and _sub_cultures...). It's part of "the search", as it's called. However, we _also_ tend to be drawn to destructive and self-destructive people and have them drawn to us (certain roommates, family members and people from *this fandom*), and that's _not_ a way to complete the search. That's a way to descend into a spiral of abuse and codependency, and we're more prone to that _by default_ without people trying to drive us towards it, sometimes purposefully.

I confess that the main reason for stalling, other than my own innate fears were those of my family, who (whether or not they admit it, consciously or otherwise) struggle to even see me _as a person_ let alone one of them, and whose precious, fragile and tenuous grasp of reality I felt obligated to reinforce and preserve. Again, not an excuse. And oddly enough, now that I'm not making excuses for myself, I feel much less obligated to make excuses _for them_, or to even acknowledge them as family in anything but name.

I confess that this is at least partly a conscious, self-constructed disownership of the people I feel began to disown me the day my genetic programming began to assert itself. I confess that, like the way they feel about me, the way I feel about them began a _long_ time ago and has informed many of my beliefs and decisions, and that in a sense, that essentially makes it a form of racism. Hopefully it will pass, kind of like my smoking phase - like that, it's a "phase" that potentially could become a toxic and destructive mindset/lifestyle. Then again, going on about two decades of this mindset, as it's progressed towards some logical end, and whatever that is, it's a pretty different breed of racism when you're blaming all the world's problems on people _like_ your family, and only because of _what they do_, not because of _who they are_.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 23, 2010)

Rainami said:


> I'm a virgin who is jealous of people who have casual sex, but at the same time I am disgusted with some of the methods they employ to get people in bed with them. I'm not sure if that makes me the loser, or them.


 
Eh, its understandable. just know that sex isn't everything, and those whoring themselves out will probably have trouble maintaining a healthy relationship.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 23, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Eh, its understandable. just know that sex isn't everything, and those whoring themselves out will probably have trouble maintaining a healthy relationship.


 This^

I confess that I am a major moralfag who would never have casual sex.


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

Rainami said:


> I'm a virgin who is jealous of people who have casual sex, but at the same time I am disgusted with some of the methods they employ to get people in bed with them. I'm not sure if that makes me the loser, or them.


 The methods people use to get in bed with someone make them the loser.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 23, 2010)

I confess that I have a hard time thinking of things from the era of black and white photography (1850-1950) in color :<


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 23, 2010)

I confess to sex in public/on public property. Once failed, once successful.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 23, 2010)

I confess to being slightly homophobic (I was worse before, but now I've learned not to care.)


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The methods people use to get in bed with someone make them the loser.


 
Explain?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> This^
> 
> I confess that I am a major moralfag who would never have casual sex.


 
While manipulating people to get them into bed is wrong, I confess that I hate the notion that sex is anything but a positive thing as long as everyone involved is getting what they want out of it.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 23, 2010)

I confess to stealing a friend's hoodie for the past 3 months.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 23, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I confess to stealing a friend's hoodie for the past 3 months.


 Stealing as in "Hey, I like this hoodie. I'm going to take it." or stealing as in "Hey, I accidentally took his hoodie. I should get it back to him sometime." and then never remember to?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Stealing as in "Hey, I like this hoodie. I'm going to take it." or stealing as in "Hey, I accidentally took his hoodie. I should get it back to him sometime." and then never remember to?


 
Stealing as in "I'm wearing your hoodie out to this field party", continue to wear for the next day, clean and hang up for later use. Realise that I've had it for 3 months and might have to return it sometime soon.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 23, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Stealing as in "I'm wearing your hoodie out to this field party", continue to wear for the next day, clean and hang up for later use. Realise that I've had it for 3 months and might have to return it sometime soon.


 
I think everyone is guilty of this...


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 23, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I think everyone is guilty of this...


 
Then they too should confess!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 24, 2010)

I stole the cookie from the cookie jar.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 24, 2010)

I confess I want to do porn, only my shyness and sense of shame is preventing me because if I got famous or something it would come back to haunt me and ruin my life :V

And I don't mean like real porn I mean just taking videos of myself and putting it online, or if I ever get a boyfriend film myself having sex with them. Just for attention whoring purposes >> I'll probably never do it though...


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 24, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess I want to do porn, only my shyness and sense of shame is preventing me because if I got famous or something it would come back to haunt me and ruin my life :V
> 
> And I don't mean like real porn I mean just taking videos of myself and putting it online, or if I ever get a boyfriend film myself having sex with them. Just for attention whoring purposes >> I'll probably never do it though...


 
I'll trade XTube links with you when you do it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

I confess that I'm tempted to ask some of the people I met so far on FAF to my hotel room at both FurCon and AC... I'd really like to get to know some of them better...

And yes you can add "... in bed" and not lose any meaning.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 24, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I'll trade XTube links with you when you do it.


 


Fenrari said:


> I confess that I'm tempted to ask some of the people I met so far on FAF to my hotel room at both FurCon and AC... I'd really like to get to know some of them better...
> 
> And yes you can add "... in bed" and not lose any meaning.


 
God dammit FAF you never cease to be creepy


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 24, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> God dammit FAF you never cease to be creepy


 
I hear the pot calling the kettle black, porn boy.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 24, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I hear the pot calling the kettle black, porn boy.


 
I guess so, I'd like to remain anonymous though.
If I do it I most likely won't show my face


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 24, 2010)

Confession: I have sent some of my friends porn I made :I
No you can't have any. I only send people I really really trust


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 24, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I have sent some of my friends porn I made :I
> No you can't have any. I only send people I really really trust


 
I see how it is.

Confession: I cam with friends.

No, you can't have any. *sticks tongue out* :3c


----------



## Bir (Jul 24, 2010)

I confess that I am a horrible, horrible cook. Anyone who marries me will have to either suffer my crappy cooking, or cook for himself. xD But I make up for it in the fact that I'm happy to do all the cleaning, laundrey, and other work.

Also, I confess that I am terrified of dirty hands. If you touch me, chances are I'm cleaning that spot soon after.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 24, 2010)

I love Concession.

Is that an angry mob I hear?


----------



## Tally (Jul 24, 2010)

Bir said:


> Also, I confess that I am terrified of dirty hands. If you touch me, chances are I'm cleaning that spot soon after.


 
Oh! So that's why that one night, I knocked on the door of an apartment room, and the guy who had gloves had plastic gloves on.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I confess to sex in public/on public property. Once failed, once successful.


 
How do you define success and failure, also why pork in public :V ?

P.S. I confess to having nothing interesting to confess because I am a loser :[ .


----------



## Tally (Jul 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> How do you define success and failure, also why pork in public :V ?


 
I'm guessing that success = I came, failure = I didn't.

And public is exciting.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> How do you define success and failure, also why pork in public :V ?


 
BECAUSE IT'S AGAINST THE RULES AND THAT'S HOT. :V


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 24, 2010)

I confess that this is the first time i've gotten up before noon in about a year.

I also confess that I hate mornings and dread my first day of work on wednesday even though the job is perfect for me, just because I start at 7am, which means leaving my house at 5:30..


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> How do you define success and failure, also why pork in public :V ?
> 
> P.S. I confess to having nothing interesting to confess because I am a loser :[ .


 Failure=she got caught? Success=got away with it? That's just what I assumed. 

Whitenoise, but you're cool on the internet. That has to count for something. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 24, 2010)

I JUST SAVED A BUNCH OF MONEY ON MY CAR INSURANCE BY SWITCHING TO

haggerty.

serious. I pay $25 a month.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I JUST SAVED A BUNCH OF MONEY ON MY CAR INSURANCE BY SWITCHING TO
> 
> haggerty.
> 
> serious. I pay $25 a month.


 
What the hell is Haggerty?


----------



## Tally (Jul 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the hell is Haggerty?


 
Google.com


----------



## CFox (Jul 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> Really? Since when? Congratulations!
> 
> Ha. And I thought he was straight.



Lets just hope it doesn't go down the same road mine did... :,(


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

I confess that I HATE freshmen with a passion. A burning desire courses through my veins each evening that I have to write multi-page reports because of their stupid drunk behavior.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I confess that I HATE freshmen with a passion. A burning desire courses through my veins each evening that I have to write multi-page reports because of their stupid drunk behavior.


 
I confess that last year, I was a freshman, and your hatred of them is unreasonable.

THEY DIDN'T CHOOSE TO BE 14 OR 15!!!!


----------



## Ames (Jul 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that last year, I was a freshman, and your hatred of them is unreasonable.
> 
> THEY DIDN'T CHOOSE TO BE 14 OR 15!!!!


 
I confess that I stared at your post like a retard until I realized you were talking about high school freshmen.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that last year, I was a freshman, and your hatred of them is unreasonable.
> 
> THEY DIDN'T CHOOSE TO BE 14 OR 15!!!!


 
I swear that freshmen regardless of age are stupid... The college ones even more so because they're away from mommy and daddy.



JamesB said:


> I confess that I stared at your post like a retard until I realized you were talking about high school freshmen.


 
I concur with your statement until I saw the 14 and 15 and then it clicked in my mind.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I confess that I stared at your post like a retard until I realized you were talking about high school freshmen.


 
Did you stare at my post with a face like the one in your avatar?


I confess that high school freshmen are annoying and immature.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 24, 2010)

I confess I'm terrified of ghosts, yet went to one of the most haunted buildings to see them.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I confess that I HATE freshmen with a passion. A burning desire courses through my veins each evening that I have to write multi-page reports because of their stupid drunk behavior.


 I hate people who are elitist based on what grade they're in. It's about as stupid as people whining about '10 members. 

Age doesn't mean a lot in some cases.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Age doesn't mean a lot in some cases.


 
I confess that you are absolutely correct in every way, shape in form.

I also confess that I REALLY miss the "this" button.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate people who are elitist based on what grade they're in. It's about as stupid as people whining about '10 members.
> 
> Age doesn't mean a lot in some cases.


 
I'm not an elitist... I just work in a position where I am around a lot of freshmen (yes I can guarantee that they're freshmen). Age may not matter the majority of the time but immaturity is more likely to happen at younger ages.


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm not an elitist... I just work in a position where I am around a lot of freshmen (yes I can guarantee that they're freshmen). Age may not matter the majority of the time but immaturity is more likely to happen at younger ages.


 I actually wasn't referring to you personally, but your comment reminded me of the stuff I had to deal with at school this year. Since I was a freshman. 
It wasn't that bad because a lot of the people I hung out with were juniors and seniors. 

Also, I confess that I'm not as afraid of penises anymore. That _doesn't_ however, mean that don't find them the slightest unsettling, they just don't freak me out as much anymore. 
Though granted, seeing one IRL will probably freak me out a little.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that that I know God.
And I am Jesus Christ his son.
And you are all my chosen disciples.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Also, I confess that I'm not as afraid of penises anymore. That _doesn't_ however, mean that don't find them the slightest unsettling, they just don't freak me out as much anymore.
> Though granted, seeing one IRL will probably freak me out a little.


 
I is so proud of you Willow. X3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that that I know God.
> And I am Jesus Christ his son.
> And you are all my chosen disciples.


 
Im coming for you then, because Im Abraham.


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I is so proud of you Willow. X3


 
I confess that I have the urge to link Willow a picture of some big, veiny bastard of a penis.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that that I know God.
> And I am Jesus Christ his son.
> And you are all my chosen disciples.


 
I confess that I _do not_ repent, that I _will not_ follow your religion, and that _I shall_ shun your God.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I _do not_ repent, that I _will not_ follow your religion, and that _I shall_ shun your God.


 
F-fine... Not even accept it, will, you? ;~;

Thats it N106, we're through.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate people who are elitist based on what grade they're in. It's about as stupid as people whining about '10 members.
> 
> Age doesn't mean a lot in some cases.


 


N106 said:


> I confess that you are absolutely correct in every way, shape in form.
> 
> I also confess that I REALLY miss the "this" button.


 You're both wrong. While it may be stupid to disregard someone just _because_ of their age, the stereotypes and judgments passed on that age group are very accurate. If you show yourself to not be an immature imbecile like almost all of the idiots your age and someone still dgaf just because you're a freshman, then that's not cool. Meanwhile, if someone says "Freshmen are idiots", it's a pretty damn true statement. Age does matter, but you just can't realize it until you look back. _Everyone here_ said the same exact things when they were your age, but then looking back we realize that we were pretty stupid back then. 

Also, I was a proud sober college freshman last year. I was in the minority.


Also, stop spamming you twatwaffles. This is supposed to be a good and serious thread.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> F-fine... Not even accept it, will, you? ;~;
> 
> Thats it N106, we're through.


 
No, because you _need_ me.  Pliio8, you _shall_ listen.

I.
Am.
God.

That is my confession.


Okay, now for a serious confession.
I confess that I was scared you were actually serious for a moment there, Pliio8.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> twatwaffles.


 
I confess I shall use this as my new insult


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess that I have the urge to link Willow a picture of some big, veiny bastard of a penis.


 I might have the urge to murder you if you do 



Jashwa said:


> You're both wrong. While it may be stupid to disregard someone just _because_ of their age, the stereotypes and judgments passed on that age group are very accurate. If you show yourself to not be an immature imbecile like almost all of the idiots your age and someone still dgaf just because you're a freshman, then that's not cool.


This instance. People complaining because "Oh look freshman *complain, complain, complain* Let's mess with them"
That kinda thing. 



			
				Jashwa said:
			
		

> Also, stop spamming you twatwaffles. This is supposed to be a good and serious thread.


My post was serious :<


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I actually wasn't referring to you personally, but your comment reminded me of the stuff I had to deal with at school this year. Since I was a freshman.
> It wasn't that bad because a lot of the people I hung out with were juniors and seniors.
> 
> Also, I confess that I'm not as afraid of penises anymore. That _doesn't_ however, mean that don't find them the slightest unsettling, they just don't freak me out as much anymore.
> Though granted, seeing one IRL will probably freak me out a little.


 
*nuzzle* I'm proud of you too Mr/s. Smexy Wolfie. You'll probably live to like it one day.



Jashwa said:


> You're both wrong. While it may be stupid to disregard someone just _because_ of their age, the stereotypes and judgments passed on that age group are very accurate. If you show yourself to not be an immature imbecile like almost all of the idiots your age and someone still dgaf just because you're a freshman, then that's not cool. Meanwhile, if someone says "Freshmen are idiots", it's a pretty damn true statement. Age does matter, but you just can't realize it until you look back. _Everyone here_ said the same exact things when they were your age, but then looking back we realize that we were pretty stupid back then.
> 
> Also, I was a proud sober college freshman last year. I was in the minority.
> 
> ...


 
*sigh* I was part of that minority when I was a freshmen... Seriously going to college isn't a competition to see how fucked up you can be at the end of the evening.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> Okay, now for a serious confession.
> I confess that I was scared you were actually serious for a moment there, Pliio8.


 
I'm sorry, I have no sense of humor. Just know that I won't drop you for something as stupid as religion.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My post was serious :<


I wasn't talking to you, Willow. I was talking to Plio, bff, and taco. 



Fenrari said:


> *sigh* I was part of that minority when I was a freshmen... Seriously going to college isn't a competition to see how fucked up you can be at the end of the evening.


Whatever makes them happy, I guess. As long as they aren't causing too big of a ruckus in the dorms or destroying too much shit, I don't really care.


----------



## Tao (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Also, I confess that I'm not as afraid of penises anymore. That _doesn't_ however, mean that don't find them the slightest unsettling, they just don't freak me out as much anymore.
> Though granted, seeing one IRL will probably freak me out a little.


 
You're welcome

Also on the subject of high school, my friends and I are seniors this year. I'm a nice person but if there are freshmen sitting at our table, they WILL move >:I


----------



## Enwon (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't talking to you, Willow. I was talking to Plio, bff, and taco.


 
I confess that I am sorry for contributing to the spamming.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 25, 2010)

*STAY ON TOPIC.  NO MORE SPAMPOSTS AND/OR NONSENSE CONFESSIONS.  ADDING "I CONFESS" TO A RANDOM STATEMENT DOES NOT MAKE IT A VIABLE POST.  If you're not posting a confession or responding directly to someone else's confession, get the fuck out.*


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Ny..curious, is it possible to just sticky this thing? Or no due to the spam posting?


----------



## Nylak (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hey Ny..curious, is it possible to just sticky this thing? Or no due to the spam posting?



Honestly, it's just not worth it.  It's such an open topic the spam posts won't stop for good.  Maybe if it stays alive and behaves for a decent length of time we can eventually, but we have a ridiculous amount of sticky threads already.


----------



## Browder (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that I've been suffering from depression for the the last week. Makes me feel like an ass because I got handed so much, but I'm still unhappy.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I confess that I've been suffering from depression for the the last week. Makes me feel like an ass because I got handed so much, but I'm still unhappy.


 Why have you been depressed? Loneliness?


----------



## Browder (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why have you been depressed? Loneliness?


 
Yes. Most of my 'friends' are people I've trained to give me things.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes. Most of my 'friends' are people I've trained to give me things.


 I didn't take you for the manipulative type, to be honest. 

How old are you again?


----------



## Browder (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't take you for the manipulative type, to be honest.
> 
> How old are you again?


 I'm not manipulative, just political.

And I'm too young to be saying shit like this.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm not manipulative, just political.
> 
> And I'm too young to be saying shit like this.


Point being: if you're still in school, then it isn't too late to make new friends that you actually like annd enjoy spending time with instead of just manipulating.


----------



## Browder (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Point being: if you're still in school, then it isn't too late to make new friends that you actually like annd enjoy spending time with instead of just manipulating.


 
I'm not manipulative. People expect me to do things for them too. It's sort of like being at a Manhattan party where you're suppose to network, only without the golfing in the Hamptons. I get your point though. Thanks.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that i really want to spampost this thread, but i won't

or did i just spampost

**EXPLODES**


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

I enjoy reporting people way too much sometimes, I think. I actually go around the forums sometime and look for people to break the rules so I can report them.

I guess it stems from my want to make the forums less filled with idiots, but lacking the ability to do anything about it besides reporting and making them feel not wanting. I enjoy the latter too much as well, most likely.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that I used to go out on benders and trash my neighborhood - smash holes in wheelie bins, crack mailboxes, uproot gardens and lawns, hurled rocks and fruit at the school nearby. I had bad anger problems, but I fixed them.

And I also confess that I lit a buff kid's bag on fire over a stove back in 8th grade in home ec. I blamed it on someone else, and they got the living shits beaten out of them. And I didn't feel bad. This wasn't really anger-related, but was mostly stupidity and lack of conscience

But since 12th grade. I've gotten rid of my emotional problems with the help of my dad. Instead of taking my anger out on the street, I go all out on a punching bag in my garage.


Oh, there was also that time I stole $650 from work back in 11th grade.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 25, 2010)

on topic, I'll go down the first few things on my mind

I'm a compulsive spender
I'm over obsessed about my body (weight/appearance/diet)
I'm terrified I've wasted my younger years coming out this late in my life.


I can continue but it'll just turn in to a baww bullshit post, everyone has problems so none of it's unique.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?


*facepalms*

I confess that I have been really lazy lately. So many things I should be doing to better myself, so little attention-span and willpower.


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that when I go to England, I'm going to hunt down a certain monument, and honour the memory of Tashkentfox by also smearing dog shit on it.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 25, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess that when I go to England, I'm going to hunt down a certain monument, and honour the memory of Tashkentfox by also smearing dog shit on it.


 Or, you could like...rent a pressure-washer, and shine it up real good.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that I have a hard time looking at people's faces. I instead notice things about their complexion, hair, clothing, accessories or the general area around them. I've been like this for a while now. I intentionally cover pictures of faces on books and photos with whatever is available be it my hand or something else. I can't even stand looking at my own picture. 

The shrink thinks is because of something in my upbringing. BUt granted I said fuck most of everything else in my past... I really don't know.


----------



## Arcum (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're both wrong. While it may be stupid to disregard someone just _because_ of their age, the stereotypes and judgments passed on that age group are very accurate. If you show yourself to not be an immature imbecile like almost all of the idiots your age and someone still dgaf just because you're a freshman, then that's not cool. Meanwhile, if someone says "Freshmen are idiots", it's a pretty damn true statement. Age does matter, but you just can't realize it until you look back. _Everyone here_ said the same exact things when they were your age, but then looking back we realize that we were pretty stupid back then.
> 
> Also, I was a proud sober college freshman last year. I was in the minority.



The best way to learn is to look at the mistakes of your past. As freshman they haven't had those experiences of being on your own yet so it makes sense that they would be idiots. There is a reason for it being a stereotype. People whom lack the experience are more likely to do stupid things. At least this is what I have found.

My confession:

Not too far back during the spring semester some woman I didn't recognize barged in my room and demanded me to leave. Apparently she wanted to talk to my roommate in private. That roommate told me to stay there because she has to right to leave my own dorm(granted I wasn't thinking and was about to get out until he told me to stay). I decided that I was just gonna do what I was doing regardless and ignore it.

The girl was obviously upset and drunk coming from a party that was right outside the dorms. I decided to eavesdrop on the conversation because she was being quite loud about it(which is what I confess and maybe shouldn't have done). She was apparently upset at her "boyfriend" because he was using her and stuff and she realized this at the party some how, I forget exactly what happened.

At first I felt pity for her until she stated, and I quote, "But I don't want to be used, I just want to use others!" After I heard that any pity for her was gone. My roommate acted much better than I would have. Once I heard that I would have just kicked her out and let her deal with it by herself.

Does that make me heartless?


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

No. She should want to be used by you.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess I may well have, for lack of a better term, a vore crush on  the monster of the movie _Dinocroc_

Also that, for a Syfy movie I haven't seen for about 16 months I think about _Dinocroc _far more than I probably should

Oh and also, I actually checked US Syfy listings for about a year to see when _Dinocroc vs Supergator_ (and others, but still) would finally air; I don't live in the US so I still have to wait presumably a year or so for the DVD release


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that I get Histrionic over the same thing nearly every night, without change in how I feel no matter how many people I talk to. I feel worthless for a barrage of reasons, and it seems every time one reason gets rebuked, three more come along to make me feel worse. These feeling also tend to combine with envy, which doesn't make my life easier. i'm guessing I should appreciate what I have, but, it seems hard when no one close to you think its worth anything. That all my Family is stuck on is success, something I may never be able to achieve to the level of my Brothers. So, I'm certain my Mother considers me fairly worthless in that regard, that I can't succeed. All she had ever done was shove the idea of success in school and out down my throat, always telling the teachers how smart I was, how fantastic I was, and when I failed she would pound the fact that I fucked up into my head. now I feel like complete shit near any college kid, any person with success in education, anyone greater than me in academics, and it hurts that most of these people are my close friends.

I also confess that I like to BAWWW...


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that I get Histrionic over the same thing nearly every night, without change in how I feel no matter how many people I talk to. I feel worthless for a barrage of reasons, and it seems every time one reason gets rebuked, three more come along to make me feel worse. These feeling also tend to combine with envy, which doesn't make my life easier. i'm guessing I should appreciate what I have, but, it seems hard when no one close to you think its worth anything. That all my Family is stuck on is success, something I may never be able to achieve to the level of my Brothers. So, I'm certain my Mother considers me fairly worthless in that regard, that I can't succeed. All she had ever done was shove the idea of success in school and out down my throat, always telling the teachers how smart I was, how fantastic I was, and when I failed she would pound the fact that I fucked up into my head. now I feel like complete shit near any college kid, any person with success in education, anyone greater than me in academics, and it hurts that most of these people are my close friends.
> 
> I also confess that I like to BAWWW...


 
:< At least we fufags are here for you.

...

Well, that might make things worse.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that I want a broken nose like Adrian Brody.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I confess that I want a broken nose like Adrian Brody.


 
What the hell, that man's nose is hideous.  Why on EARTH would you want a nose like that?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the hell, that man's nose is hideous.  Why on EARTH would you want a nose like that?


 
Because of this.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Also, I confess that I'm not as afraid of penises anymore. That _doesn't_ however, mean that don't find them the slightest unsettling, they just don't freak me out as much anymore.
> Though granted, seeing one IRL will probably freak me out a little.


 Sounds like you're suppressing an event, why else would you be afraid of a penis?


----------



## Luca (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that for the first time since I admited I was Bi I honestly want to be with another... guy. And it feels so... odd. I know this is nothing for some of you guys but for me it's a big deal. I don't really know what to make of this. It just feels so weird to me saying I want to find a... boyfriend. It's gonna take me a while to get used to saying that...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess I named my new cell phone after the guitar in K-ON. 

Oh Gitah, never betray me.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

Luca said:


> I confess that for the first time since I admited I was Bi I honestly want to be with another... guy. And it feels so... odd. I know this is nothing for some of you guys but for me it's a big deal. I don't really know what to make of this. It just feels so weird to me saying I want to find a... boyfriend. It's gonna take me a while to get used to saying that...


 
When you fall in love with or obtain a crush for another  guy, it will came together and you'll be comfortable with the idea because it will feel right.

Just ask my boyfriend. :U


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Luca said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that for the first time since I admited I was Bi I honestly want to be with another... guy. And it feels so... odd. I know this is nothing for some of you guys but for me it's a big deal. I don't really know what to make of this. It just feels so weird to me saying I want to find a... boyfriend. It's gonna take me a while to get used to saying that...
> ...


 
Listen to Pliio. It was very awkward my first time since I came out, but afterwards all that doubt and discomfort went away. It was actually kind of therapeutic.

Confession: I often feel like my life is over, that I've burned it out, and wasted it. I'm 23, and I'm just now planning on going to school for a degree. I feel awkward around others my age that already have degrees.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> Listen to Pliio. It was very awkward my first time since I came out, but afterwards all that doubt and discomfort went away. It was actually kind of therapeutic.
> 
> Confession: I often feel like my life is over, that I've burned it out, and wasted it. I'm 23, and I'm just now planning on going to school for a degree. I feel awkward around others my age that already have degrees.



It appears that the resident hugbox needs a hug. *hugs*
Confession: I'm really desperate for a girlfriend. I'm slowly turning gayer and gayer. And I hope to God that I don't, because I can only imagine all the ridicule I would get from my classmates and family.


----------



## Luca (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> Listen to Pliio. It was very awkward my first time since I came out, but afterwards all that doubt and discomfort went away. It was actually kind of therapeutic.
> 
> Confession: I often feel like my life is over, that I've burned it out, and wasted it. I'm 23, and I'm just now planning on going to school for a degree. I feel awkward around others my age that already have degrees.




I confess I still haven't come out to anyone in real life yet... And that's going to make this whole situation worse but at the current time I don't know if I should. The places I live aren't exectly welcoming on gays and Bi's. I know for a fact I would lose some friends in doing so too. I also have zero guts when it comes to stuff like this. I might just have to wait a few more years till I'm out of my current school before I go completly public about it. I could just tell a select few for the time being...


----------



## Lobar (Jul 25, 2010)

Tally said:


> No. She should want to be used by you.


 
I confess I have the Eurythmics stuck in my head now and it's your fault.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I confess I have the Eurythmics stuck in my head now and it's your fault.


 
SWEET DREAMS ARE MADE OF THESE, WHO AM I TO-

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU



I confess I ams in needs of the relationships


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess I am suddenly and desperately searching for my first girlfriend. I have no idea why.


----------



## Querk (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that I have had grey hairs since I was 14. And that I don't mind them.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

Did I start a relationship want thing or something? :|


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Sounds like you're suppressing an event, why else would you be afraid of a penis?


 :c


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Did I start a relationship want thing or something? :|


 
yes. :V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> I confess I am suddenly and desperately searching for my first girlfriend. I have no idea why.


 
You really ought to keep better track of where you hide the bodies, Shenzi.  If you would just organize them, this wouldn't be such a problem.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You really ought to keep better track of where you hide the bodies, Shenzi.  If you would just organize them, this wouldn't be such a problem.


 I should keep an organized file cabinet full of body parts.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> yes. :V


 
I like to start things unintentionally :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 25, 2010)

I enjoy getting infractions from cool mods.


----------



## Ames (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess that I'm terribly depressed that neither of the troll threads I made today were locked. :-(


----------



## Syradact (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess I have no idea what this "Inception" bullshit is all about, other than it's some movie.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 25, 2010)

I confess I read way into avatar pictures. I seem to assume people with avatars that smile are friendlier than those that don't. I also try to imagine what someone looks like based on the avatar, and I'm usually always surprised.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I enjoy getting infractions from cool mods.


 
Its fun :V


----------



## Ames (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I confess I read way into avatar pictures. I seem to assume people with avatars that smile are friendlier than those that don't. I also try to imagine what someone looks like based on the avatar, and I'm usually always surprised.


 
So what do you imagine I'm like based on my avatar? :U


----------



## Tycho (Jul 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So what do you imagine I'm like based on my avatar? :U


 
I'd just like to say that if your avatar is any indication, you suffer from acute irritable bowel syndrome.

Also, I confess that I have made ITG death threats on the internet before.


----------



## Luca (Jul 26, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I confess I read way into avatar pictures. I seem to assume people with avatars that smile are friendlier than those that don't. I also try to imagine what someone looks like based on the avatar, and I'm usually always surprised.


 
So what did my avatar make you think of me?


----------



## Skullmiser (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that I didn't like the last Star Trek movie, and I also want to know what Nyedyr thinks of me based on my avatar.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So what do you imagine I'm like based on my avatar? :U


 
That just makes me think of Ellis from L4D2... so I like you. I am forced to assume you are kind and funny.



Luca said:


> So what did my avatar make you think of me?


 
The first avatar of yours was a tiger in a top hat. He looked angry. I expected you to act like a bully and I assumed you didn't like me at all. Yours was one I really had to get adjusted to. You seem very nice, so I had to look past it. Your new one though that's sci-fi, I like. I don't know what it is, but the lights are pretty.

I get scared of everyone before I meet them. I don't know why. If you're an ass, I'll just ignore you. If you're cool, I'll wanna be friends with you. For some reason though. I'm scared to talk to people. I always feel like I'm disrupting them and I should feel bad for annoying them.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 26, 2010)

I should be asleep so I am ready for some college stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2010)

I like pretending I'm a boy on the internet.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I like pretending I'm a boy on the internet.


 I don't even have to try, but I have to agree, it is kinda fun.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that I've spent the whole summer obsessing about and worrying about school.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 26, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I've spent the whole summer obsessing about and worrying about school.


 
I confess I have done much the same.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I like pretending I'm a boy on the internet.


 This

and I also got high today. It was an interesting experience to say the least. Now I can mark that off my "things to do before I die" list.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

I had alcohol while I was on vacation and I feel bad


----------



## Aleu (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I had alcohol while I was on vacation and I feel bad


 did it taste terrible?


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> did it taste terrible?


 Mike's hard lemonade and cranberry.

No


----------



## Aleu (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Mike's hard lemonade and cranberry.
> 
> No


 really? All alcohol taste ick to me. How do you people do this? DX


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> really? All alcohol taste ick to me. How do you people do this? DX


 Because it's sweet enough I can't taste it, and it's only like 5%

Either way though, it's illegal really.


----------



## Tao (Jul 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I like pretending I'm a boy on the internet.


 
I like pretending I'm a girl on the internet


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that I get panic attacks over the stupidest shit.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess I have a crush on a cute guy in Colorado. I don't know what I really feel about him because though I really like him as a friend, I'm still not really over my ex atm. I don't want to risk losing either one atm.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 26, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that I get panic attacks over the stupidest shit.


 I used to. Crowds, especially of teenagers, would set me off. Even now it's terrifying to be in a crowd of teenagers ;~;


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2010)

I get anxiety attacks when I'm traveling alone to an event/location where I haven't been before. I always worry that I'll be at the wrong place or the wrong time and end up out of place.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Its fun :V


 It is. :3


Willow said:


> Mike's hard lemonade and cranberry.


 Mike's Hard FTW!


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I get anxiety attacks when I'm traveling alone to an event/location where I haven't been before. I always worry that I'll be at the wrong place or the wrong time and end up out of place.


 
I feel for you Jashwa, I'm much the same.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess to missing 2 meals to TVtropes, then a third to Uncyclopedia, then losing one I already ate to Encyclopedia Dramatica.


----------



## Tally (Jul 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I get anxiety attacks when I'm traveling alone to an event/location where I haven't been before. I always worry that I'll be at the wrong place or the wrong time and end up out of place.


 
Same here. But I just keep checking the time and the time I'm supposed to be there over and over on the way there.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 26, 2010)

I took a shower... then, I put on clean clothes...
...then I brushed my teeth... 
You can kick me outta the fandom now... :<


----------



## Tally (Jul 26, 2010)

Confession. One thing I enjoy doing here is reading the introduction threads of old members. It's funny how much everyone changes once they get more comfortable here.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> Confession. One thing I enjoy doing here is reading the introduction threads of old members. It's funny how much everyone changes once they get more comfortable here.


 
Confession: I never made an introduction thread


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I never made an introduction thread


 Same, also I confess that I really didnt need to see your avi at 7 am.


----------



## Sam (Jul 26, 2010)

"I must confess, it's killin' me...."


----------



## Arcum (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that I have a major fear of groups of people looking at me though I am not sure why. Come to think of it that is probably the reason why I like getting to my classes absurdly early.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I never made an introduction thread


 
I didn't either.

I confess I hate cropped-porn avatars. >:[


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that, despite their best efforts, my family _still_ can't convince me to drink ^ u ^


----------



## Lobar (Jul 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I confess that, despite their best efforts, my family _still_ can't convince me to drink ^ u ^


 
Despite the garbage that people will drink just to get drunk, a well-made adult beverage should actually be worth drinking.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I confess to missing 2 meals to TVtropes, then a third to Uncyclopedia, then losing one I already ate to Encyclopedia Dramatica.


 
This is an awesome quote and I think I shall sig it.

I confess that I have been meaning to reinstall Windows XP on my computer, plant some nasturtiums and construct a cage for the cherry tomato plant I have sitting outside my window but I am too lazy to do so, and this laziness is a constant problem for me that I have not taken sufficient measures against.  I am a lazy fuck.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

I hate the fact that just because I bought a game my brother's allowed to play it, and if I say no that means I'm a terrible person. No, that just means I don't want him to play it. I bought the game.


----------



## Tally (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I hate the fact that just because I bought a game my brother's allowed to play it, and if I say no that means I'm a terrible person. No, that just means I don't want him to play it. I bought the game.


 
I love not having to ever share.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 26, 2010)

The first thing with wheels and a steering wheel I drove was a golf cart... I hit a bush...


----------



## Arcum (Jul 26, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> The first thing with wheels and a steering wheel I drove was a golf cart... I hit a bush...


 
For me I was in someone's go kart and I couldn't turn the wheel. Drove it right into a tree or bush... I forget what exactly. Wasn't going very fast at least. I don't think I damaged it at all.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I bought the game.



FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU



Tally said:


> I love not having to ever share.



Try having a twin... now try having a twin SISTER...


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess to hiding character's hands in my drawings when I can get away with it.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 26, 2010)

Sex is the #2 thing to me in a relationship, and I'm far from ashamed of that after dating an asexual. Nothing brings about depression and insecurity like not being able to cook dinner for and then lovingly bone your favorite person.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 26, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> The first thing with wheels and a steering wheel I drove was a golf cart... I hit a bush...


 Ugh, bad memories. 

When I was golfing a couple years ago. I drove the cart into the golf courses water main. I got the fuck out of there but left the scorecard with my name in the cart.

Needless to say, I had to pay for the damages.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

Blues said:


> Sex is the #2 thing to me in a relationship, and I'm far from ashamed of that after dating an asexual. Nothing brings about depression and insecurity like not being able to cook dinner for and then lovingly bone your favorite person.


 Then what's first?


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Then what's first?


 
Reliability.

I dunno, though. Some people seem to be stunted and ignorant enough not to realize that sex in a relationship isn't a purely physical act of release and can't be replaced by masturbation and a hug.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

Blues said:


> Reliability.
> 
> I dunno, though. Some people seem to be stunted and ignorant enough not to realize that sex in a relationship isn't a purely physical act of release and can't be replaced by masturbation and a hug.


 Okay then, good. Trust and reliability are way more important than sex. IMO you can't have it without trust..well, I guess you could. Whatever.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Okay then, good. Trust and reliability are way more important than sex. IMO you can't have it without trust..well, I guess you could. Whatever.


 
Without the top 5-10 things I wouldn't even look twice, regardless.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Then what's first?


 


Blues said:


> Reliability.
> 
> I dunno, though. Some people seem to be stunted and ignorant enough not to realize that sex in a relationship isn't a purely physical act of release and can't be replaced by masturbation and a hug.



I will agree that sex shouldn't be the key factor in a relationship. It's an exceptionally sensual act that brings two people together to say the least, but there is more to a solid relationship. Reliability is a big part of what makes a relationship work. However in my opinion due to the fact that relationships are based on trust; sincerity is the greatest aspect of a relationship. 

Sincerity in this context not only means being willing to tell the truth, but meaning and subsequently conveying emotions. What is love if the only feeling you have for a person is lust? It might feel good but in the end, you're using the other person. When emotions are true, the love conveyed makes every moment with someone else absolutely amazing...


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> What is love if the only feeling you have for a person is lust?


 Not love at all.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Not love at all.


 
Exactly in the end you only have an expensive hooker who's expecting kisses.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Exactly in the end you only have an expensive hooker who's expecting kisses.



Sounds like my dads retirement in thailand.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 26, 2010)

Confession: I'm a college dropout. University just wasn't for me. I'll go back eventually and get a degree, but I have to sort out my life a bit first. Gonna take community college classes this fall, I don't think they'll count for anything but honestly I don't care, for me just the experience of college courses is worth more than the degree in my case. I'd rather take interesting courses that don't get me anywhere than a bunch of mandatory crap that I hate. A degree is not that essential for the type of career I want to get into, which is media production. I want to work on documentaries. I'm also hoping to take more art classes because I might go down that path too. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do with my life yet.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Confession: I'm a college dropout. University just wasn't for me. I'll go back eventually and get a degree, but I have to sort out my life a bit first. Gonna take community college classes this fall, I don't think they'll count for anything but honestly I don't care, for me just the experience of college courses is worth more than the degree in my case. I'd rather take interesting courses that don't get me anywhere than a bunch of mandatory crap that I hate. A degree is not that essential for the type of career I want to get into, which is media production. I want to work on documentaries. I'm also hoping to take more art classes because I might go down that path too. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do with my life yet.


 

I wanna edit!  



I confess I've been so emotionally constipated my whole life, I can't tell if I have actual feelings, or if I'm just emulating them


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess I'm very indecisive and dislike myself for it.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I will agree that sex shouldn't be the key factor in a relationship. It's an exceptionally sensual act that brings two people together to say the least, but there is more to a solid relationship. Reliability is a big part of what makes a relationship work. However in my opinion due to the fact that relationships are based on trust; sincerity is the greatest aspect of a relationship.
> 
> Sincerity in this context not only means being willing to tell the truth, but meaning and subsequently conveying emotions. What is love if the only feeling you have for a person is lust? It might feel good but in the end, you're using the other person. When emotions are true, the love conveyed makes every moment with someone else absolutely amazing...



Try a relationship with sex once a month where you're bitched out if you want it more and allowed nothing but masturbation, which satisfies the physical but not the emotional, and then come back and say it's not important. 

And where did you get lust from? Seems like a huge leap from what I was saying to what you're talking about. You might be the kind of person who can't tell the different between straight fucking and lovemaking, I fear.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I confess I'm very indecisive and dislike myself for it.


 
Are you SURE of that?

BADUM-KSHHHH.

Thanks folks, I'll be here all week, try the veal.

Edit: sorry, this is off the main topic...

I confess to ignoring the work I should be doing in algebra to doodle and post on forums.


----------



## Isen (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been ignoring my Greek all summer.  Next semester could get very stressful.  

I guess I still have a month.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

I stopped practicing my trumpet in 6th grade, but I still manage to do good.


----------



## Tally (Jul 26, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> Are you SURE of that?


 
Almost as bad as my jokes.

Except mine are more offensive, so someone usually takes me a bit too seriously.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 26, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> Are you SURE of that?
> 
> BADUM-KSHHHH.
> 
> Thanks folks, I'll be here all week, try the veal.


 
Your username is so perfect for this.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 26, 2010)

I masturbated at work once.

(Okay a few times)


----------



## Bando (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't finished one summer reading book for my AP English class yet :I


----------



## Isen (Jul 26, 2010)

My girlfriend is thinking about doing a semester abroad and it is hard for me to be supportive because I am selfish.  It would be an amazing opportunity for her, I know.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I stopped practicing my trumpet in 6th grade, but I still manage to do good.


 This, then I ended up changing to French Horn in my Senior Year.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that I find sparkledogs pretty cute... little wings and silly colours... d'aww.


----------



## Riley (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that even though I want a job, I have hardly looked for one.  I also confess that although I want to sell artwork, I haven't been drawing all that much.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that I really want to start selling artwork, but I don't know how...


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess after thinking about it for several days, I haven't started packing or writing. And I want to.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that I project emotions onto people. Rather than simply asking them what they feel about a situation, I'd prefer to assume the worst and base my day/time accordingly.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I confess that I project emotions onto people. Rather than simply asking them what they feel about a situation, I'd prefer to assume the worst and base my day/time accordingly.


 
Try to circumvent that, assumptions are almost always wrong.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Try to circumvent that, assumptions are almost always wrong.


 
yeah that's exactly what the shrink told me. 

Sadly the people that I'm doing it to are the same ones that are either so pissed off at me that they won't talk to me, are in situations that I can't reach them OR simply not talkative...


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> yeah that's exactly what the shrink told me.
> 
> Sadly the people that I'm doing it to are the same ones that are either so pissed off at me that they won't talk to me, are in situations that I can't reach them OR simply not talkative...


 
Then, I have little advice, sorry. :\


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Then, I have little advice, sorry. :\


 
The shrink told me to say fuck them basically. 

If someone wants to be a douche to me, nothing I do is going to stop that. People don't project for no reason. They project because they feel unfulfilled for whatever reason. I feel bad for situations in the past and that's probably at least part of the reason why I'm projecting onto these people. If they don't want to talk to me, not much I can do about it. Well I could use one of my aliases and infiltrate their lives again. But I'd rather not bother.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 26, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I really want to start selling artwork, but I don't know how...



Same, I want to do commissions except I don't trust myself to be reliable with it... sometimes I say I'll draw something and never get around to it, sometimes I just can't get it right and give up. I just don't have the self esteem to do it, it's too much pressure >< I can't deal with people putting their trust in me, especially when there's money involved. Also I don't know what to charge and I worry it would be too high or too low. But it would be reallllly nice to have some extra money right now :/ Maybe once I become a lot more consistent with my art, then I will start taking commissions.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Same, I want to do commissions except I don't trust myself to be reliable with it... sometimes I say I'll draw something and never get around to it, sometimes I just can't get it right and give up. I just don't have the self esteem to do it, it's too much pressure >< I can't deal with people putting their trust in me, especially when there's money involved. Also I don't know what to charge and I worry it would be too high or too low. But it would be reallllly nice to have some extra money right now :/ Maybe once I become a lot more consistent with my art, then I will start taking commissions.


 
I confess that I'd be one of your first customers. :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 26, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I confess that I'd be one of your first customers. :3


 
thank you :3


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess that lately I've wondered about coincidences and if there might be something more to them. I found someone that seems to be very identical in thoughts and feelings, to where its almost clone-like... Perhaps I'm just reading too much into things.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess I talk to myself. Alot.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 26, 2010)

i confess i will NEVER have children, at least not willingly. two days and a night of babysitting a 4 year old girl, 6 year old boy, and 11 year old boy, and i'm done with the young 'uns.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I confess I talk to myself. Alot.


 
Is it because that you have found that you are a more interesting conversationalist than anyone else around you?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Is it because that you have found that you are a more interesting conversationalist than anyone else around you?


 
I almost took this seriously


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I confess that I find sparkledogs pretty cute... little wings and silly colours... d'aww.


 
I confess I now am feeling somewhat murderous intent towards you.

I also confess I feel furries bastardized anthropomorphism for their own satisfaction.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I also confess I feel furries bastardized anthropomorphism for their own satisfaction.


 Isn't that why anyone adopts any idea, though? It's not like the concept of anthropomorphism was a greater cause that furries brought down and drug through the mud; it's just a concept that anyone is free to use.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (Jul 26, 2010)

I confess my homophobic parent's bullied me out of the best relationship i ever had T.T i needed to say that >.>


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 27, 2010)

> I confess my homophobic parent's bullied me out of the best relationship i ever had T.T i needed to say that >.>


 I confess I dislike this.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm obsessed with the wild west.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

I confess that I feel bad every time someone hates me and begrudges me for a mistake. I also feel horrid every time someone calls me stupid.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

I shall make another, finally honest-to-god confession:

I wish I wasn't so nice. All it seems to do is make me slightly happy at times, but mainly depressed. I wish I was a troll, happy all the time, finding entertainment in something easy to find. But no, I have to have enough compassion to help others, which gets me, nothing, but friends. And maybe thats what I need, but to me it seems only to be stress. I would give in all my friends and personality for just a bit more saudenfreuda, a little bit more jackassery in me, it seems that those with it are happier individuals, definitely more confident, something I really fucking want. Because it seems people don't respect nice, they respect the jackasses, I have no one who respects me for being nice as I am, probably because all it ends up doing is fucking with people, and screwing me and them over. So, what do? I don't get a bully mentality, because I'm too compassionate, but I want to be a little more of a dick at times. So... honestly, what do I do?


----------



## Alstor (Jul 27, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I shall make another, finally honest-to-god confession:
> 
> I wish I wasn't so nice. All it seems to do is make me slightly happy at times, but mainly depressed. I wish I was a troll, happy all the time, finding entertainment in something easy to find. But no, I have to have enough compassion to help others, which gets me, nothing, but friends. And maybe thats what I need, but to me it seems only to be stress. I would give in all my friends and personality for just a bit more saudenfreuda, a little bit more jackassery in me, it seems that those with it are happier individuals, definitely more confident, something I really fucking want. Because it seems people don't respect nice, they respect the jackasses, I have no one who respects me for being nice as I am, probably because all it ends up doing is fucking with people, and screwing me and them over. So, what do? I don't get a bully mentality, because I'm too compassionate, but I want to be a little more of a dick at times. So... honestly, what do I do?


 Hey, some people like the nice guys. I do.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Just be yourself and don't worry about whether people on the internet respect you or not. That'll eliminate a good deal of stress. There's nothing inherently awesome about being a jerk to people and it's not something you should really *try* to do.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I shall make another, finally honest-to-god confession:
> 
> I wish I wasn't so nice. All it seems to do is make me slightly happy at times, but mainly depressed. I wish I was a troll, happy all the time, finding entertainment in something easy to find. But no, I have to have enough compassion to help others, which gets me, nothing, but friends. And maybe thats what I need, but to me it seems only to be stress. I would give in all my friends and personality for just a bit more saudenfreuda, a little bit more jackassery in me, it seems that those with it are happier individuals, definitely more confident, something I really fucking want. Because it seems people don't respect nice, they respect the jackasses, I have no one who respects me for being nice as I am, probably because all it ends up doing is fucking with people, and screwing me and them over. So, what do? I don't get a bully mentality, because I'm too compassionate, but I want to be a little more of a dick at times. So... honestly, what do I do?



youdowutyouwant.
be yourself dude.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 27, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I shall make another, finally honest-to-god confession:
> 
> I wish I wasn't so nice. All it seems to do is make me slightly happy at times, but mainly depressed. I wish I was a troll, happy all the time, finding entertainment in something easy to find. But no, I have to have enough compassion to help others, which gets me, nothing, but friends. And maybe thats what I need, but to me it seems only to be stress. I would give in all my friends and personality for just a bit more saudenfreuda, a little bit more jackassery in me, it seems that those with it are happier individuals, definitely more confident, something I really fucking want. Because it seems people don't respect nice, they respect the jackasses, I have no one who respects me for being nice as I am, probably because all it ends up doing is fucking with people, and screwing me and them over. So, what do? I don't get a bully mentality, because I'm too compassionate, but I want to be a little more of a dick at times. So... honestly, what do I do?


 
Bullies and trolls are not happier people.  They are lonely and bully to get over their problems.  Or, they have diseased and over-inflated egos and get joy from seeing others suffer.  Be glad to not identify with them.  You are a kind, caring person, and _that is a good thing._  I hate to break it to you, but nobody _really_ likes the assholes.

Seriously, people like you for being yourself.  Just be yourself, and don't worry about what a bunch of anonymous, lonely furries think when they're not fapping to Bugs Bunny porn.


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I shall make another, finally honest-to-god confession:
> 
> I wish I wasn't so nice. All it seems to do is make me slightly happy at times, but mainly depressed. I wish I was a troll, happy all the time, finding entertainment in something easy to find. But no, I have to have enough compassion to help others, which gets me, nothing, but friends. And maybe thats what I need, but to me it seems only to be stress. I would give in all my friends and personality for just a bit more saudenfreuda, a little bit more jackassery in me, it seems that those with it are happier individuals, definitely more confident, something I really fucking want. Because it seems people don't respect nice, they respect the jackasses, I have no one who respects me for being nice as I am, probably because all it ends up doing is fucking with people, and screwing me and them over. So, what do? I don't get a bully mentality, because I'm too compassionate, but I want to be a little more of a dick at times. So... honestly, what do I do?


 Who said you had to change? You don't have to to comply with the rest of the crowd. 

Bullying isn't really a prized thing here, at least to me it isn't. Though sometimes it's more about being honest as opposed to just being a dick about everything. 
Though since being here it seems like my attitude has changed along with a lot of things, but I'm still pretty modest. Not to mention people don't know me for my assholishness, they know me for some other reasons. My head hurts way too much for me to remember.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> HEY I'M MAKING BLANKET STATEMENTS AND PLAYING PSYCHOLOGIST WITH NO PROPER EVIDENCE OR REASONING. ALSO, I'M REALLY WRONG.


 Ok, then. While I'm sure this is the case for some children who are bullies (because they don't really know any better and are just developing defense mechanisms), it is in no way an accurate representation of anyone on the internet who is a jerk to other people.

Also, the nobody _really_ likes the assholes part is wayyyyyyy wrong. I'm pretty much an asshole on here and multiple people have admitted to having crushes on me in this thread. :V Exunod is an asshole and he's one of my very favorite posters.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There's nothing inherently awesome about being a jerk to people and it's not something you should really *try* to do.


 
Jashwa manages to pull it off naturally.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> Bullies and trolls are not happier people.  They are lonely and bully to get over their problems.  Or, they have diseased and over-inflated egos and get joy from seeing others suffer.  Be glad to not identify with them.  You are a kind, caring person, and _that is a good thing._  I hate to break it to you, but nobody _really_ likes the assholes.
> Seriously, people like you for being yourself.  Just be yourself, and don't worry about what a bunch of anonymous, lonely furries think when they're not fapping to Bugs Bunny porn.


 

At times I'd like to be more cynical, a bigger jerk. Other times I don't, I like who I am. My mood fluxuates it seems. i'll try to keep myself the way I am. Thnaks hun.




Joeyyy said:


> youdowutyouwant.
> be yourself dude.



Refer above, thanks man



Jashwa said:


> Just be yourself and don't worry about whether people on the internet respect you or not. That'll eliminate a good deal of stress. There's nothing inherently awesome about being a jerk to people and it's not something you should really *try* to do.


 
To me at least, it appears those who are internet troll and jerks are happier, funnier, more-known and respected. I don't know why I am transfixed on respect or the idea of a call out. I hate attention being drawn to myself, but here it seems otherwise. Maybe to make a name for myself other than "Fuzzy Alien Clone"

But, I'll take your advice Jashwa, thanks.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ok, then. While I'm sure this is the case for some children who are bullies (because they don't really know any better and are just developing defense mechanisms), it is in no way an accurate representation of anyone on the internet who is a jerk to other people.
> 
> Also, the nobody _really_ likes the assholes part is wayyyyyyy wrong. I'm pretty much an asshole on here and multiple people have admitted to having crushes on me in this thread. :V Exunod is an asshole and he's one of my very favorite posters.


 
I confess that it's late and I have no idea what I'm talking about right now.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ok, then. While I'm sure this is the case for some children who are bullies (because they don't really know any better and are just developing defense mechanisms), it is in no way an accurate representation of anyone on the internet who is a jerk to other people.
> 
> Also, the nobody _really_ likes the assholes part is wayyyyyyy wrong. I'm pretty much an asshole on here and multiple people have admitted to having crushes on me in this thread. :V Exunod is an asshole and he's one of my very favorite posters.


 
Oh? I've had lots of people admit to having crushes on me too. :V  And yes, I know this is seemingly going against with what has been stated and felt. Its called suburban teenager syndrome.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 27, 2010)

I confess I'm seriously considering going back to prostitution, because I really need the money. :/


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that it's late and I have no idea what I'm talking about right now.


 
The resons why bullies are the way they are hon.

Of which!

Studies show that those who are bullies in school and the workplace have either:

High self-esteem
Self-esteem not linked to achievement
Lack of struggle to obtain items

But, thats just my psychology class yelling at me


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

No one has a crush on me I bet. I'm more like everyone's chew toy.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I confess I'm seriously considering going back to prostitution, because I really need the money. :/


 
No, just please no... Surely another way can be found than whoreship?



Willow said:


> No one has a crush on me I bet. I'm more like everyone's chew toy.


 
I'll be honest, if I wasn't gay I'd probably have a crush on you Willow


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> No one has a crush on me I bet. I'm more like everyone's chew toy.


 
Kickball, chew toy, punching bag, whatever's needed.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> To me at least, it appears those who are internet troll and jerks are happier, funnier, more-known and respected. I don't know why I am transfixed on respect or the idea of a call out. I hate attention being drawn to myself, but here it seems otherwise. Maybe to make a name for myself other than "Fuzzy Alien Clone"


That's because people who are trolling or being jerks are just being carefree and themselves. They're letting go of worrying about what other people think about them (for the most part). Trolling and being a jerk isn't for everyone and it's not like it'll automatically make you feel better and be happier. 

If you want to distance yourself from Fuzzy Alien, then maybe you should change your avatar away from basically a softcore porn picture? 



Fiesta_Jack said:


> I confess I'm seriously considering going back to prostitution, because I really need the money. :/


 You shouldn't do that.  Dangerous job.



Tycho said:


> Jashwa manages to pull it off naturally.


 Yeah. Plus, you can always tell when someone is trying and trying too hard. Those people are as annoying as the stupid people we usually bash.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> No one has a crush on me I bet. I'm more like everyone's chew toy.


 Please Willow, not this again. Love takes time.


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Please Willow, not this again. Love takes time.


I was referring to the forums really :|


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah. Plus, you can always tell when someone is trying and trying too hard. Those people are as annoying as the stupid people we usually bash.


 
Well, it's not like you can really fault them for *wanting* to be a jerk, given how universally unrewarding being a nice guy generally tends to be.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 27, 2010)

I confess that I feel intellectually inadequate when I see my posts- usually a few sentences that fail to contribute to an argument in any way.  These feelings are usually brought on by seeing larger posts with better arguments and more advanced logical reasoning.  I feel like I'm too lazy to really create good, intelligent posts.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Well, it's not like you can really fault them for *wanting* to be a jerk, given how universally unrewarding being a nice guy generally tends to be.


 
I actually think its the unrewarding part. I get people to like me, that doesn't really make me laugh or be happy, just gives me someone to BAWWWWW at. And I tend to hurt people while helping the, fun right? Failing at the one thing you seem to be able to do well?




N106 said:


> I confess that I feel intellectually inadequate when I see my posts- usually a few sentences that fail to contribute to an argument in any way.  These feelings are usually brought on by seeing larger posts with better arguments and more advanced logical reasoning.  I feel like I'm too lazy to really create good, intelligent posts.


 
Every bit helps, and generally, the larger posts are just a bunch of answering possible future questions, which doesn't contribute. I get bored with larger arguments, not because they're uninteresting and un-streamlined. At least those few sentences are intellectual and state your ideas clearly.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I feel intellectually inadequate when I see my posts- usually a few sentences that fail to contribute to an argument in any way.  These feelings are usually brought on by seeing larger posts with better arguments and more advanced logical reasoning.  I feel like I'm too lazy to really create good, intelligent posts.


 It's probably just because you're a teenager.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's probably just because you're a teenager.


 
But is being a teenager an excuse for not being intelligent?


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> But is being a teenager an excuse for not being intelligent?


 On these forums, yes.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> But is being a teenager an excuse for not being intelligent?


 To an extent. It's certainly not an excuse for acting like a complete blithering idiot, but you haven't been doing that as far as I can tell. People learn more and they grow more as they age. It's only natural for older people to seem more intelligent. Plus, as a teenager, your ability to reason hasn't fully developed yet. I'm almost 20 and my reasoning hasn't fully matured yet. It's biology.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I actually think its the unrewarding part. I get people to like me, that doesn't really make me laugh or be happy, just gives me someone to BAWWWWW at. And I tend to hurt people while helping the, fun right? Failing at the one thing you seem to be able to do well?


 
The thing is, there's just no way to really please people.  So, you might as well please yourself, at their expense if need be.  If they bitch and whine about what a meanyface jerk you are, laugh.  Nearly all of them would stab you in the back as soon as be your friend anyway.  You've simply taken the initiative away from them.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> But is being a teenager an excuse for not being intelligent?


 
Mostly, yeah, so long as you have thought on things, no.



Willow said:


> On these forums, yes.


 
>.>


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> To an extent. It's certainly not an excuse for acting like *a complete blithering idiot*, but you haven't been doing that as far as I can tell. People learn more and they grow more as they age. It's only natural for older people to seem more intelligent. Plus, as a teenager, your ability to reason hasn't fully developed yet. I'm almost 20 and my reasoning hasn't fully matured yet. It's biology.


 
Hi Jashwa. I actually have to say that N106 is 100x as intelligent as I am, so you're right on the money. :B Yay, reasoning



Tycho said:


> The thing is, there's just no way to really please people.  So, you might as well please yourself, at their expense if need be.  If they bitch and whine about what a meanyface jerk you are, laugh.  Nearly all of them would stab you in the back as soon as be your friend anyway.  You've simply taken the initiative away from them.


 
The ones I hurt are those I don't want to, thats my fault.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> To an extent. It's certainly not an excuse for acting like a complete blithering idiot, but you haven't been doing that as far as I can tell. People learn more and they grow more as they age. It's only natural for older people to seem more intelligent. Plus, as a teenager, your ability to reason hasn't fully developed yet. I'm almost 20 and my reasoning hasn't fully matured yet. It's biology.


 
I've always seen myself as one of the biggest idiots on this forum- making pointless posts and not contributing to debates- sometimes just sitting back and making terrible jokes.  Maybe I just have a self-esteem issue or something.  Or, maybe it's just late and my mind isn't functioning at full capacity.

But, I guess I'm not fully mature yet.  I look at my peers and see lots of irrational people.  So, I guess it makes sense...


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I've always seen myself as one of the biggest idiots on this forum- making pointless posts and not contributing to debates- sometimes just sitting back and making terrible jokes.  Maybe I just have a self-esteem issue or something.  Or, maybe it's just late and my mind isn't functioning at full capacity.
> 
> But, I guess I'm not fully mature yet.  I look at my peers and see lots of irrational people.  So, I guess it makes sense...


 
I think your age is pretty much it, I felt the same at your age hon. Should you have that gut feeling, like you swallowed a knife as I put it, talk to me about it. If not, well thats fine too. You're rather mature for your age, back then I was a hyper-liberal minded blabbering foolheart who didn't think for himself until I started making friends, you've been blessed, thats about all I can say.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I've always seen myself as one of the biggest idiots on this forum- making pointless posts and not contributing to debates- sometimes just sitting back and making terrible jokes.  Maybe I just have a self-esteem issue or something.  Or, maybe it's just late and my mind isn't functioning at full capacity.
> 
> But, I guess I'm not fully mature yet.  I look at my peers and see lots of irrational people.  So, I guess it makes sense...


 I wouldn't say you're one of the worst. Just look at dobe (DUDE, I'M COOL WITH YOU. I'M JUST MAKING AN EXAMPLE). If anything, you may not get some mature respect just because of age stereotypes. Heck, that's why I rarely post in those very mature threads. But if you have something to say, say it. It won't hurt.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I've always seen myself as one of the biggest idiots on this forum- making pointless posts and not contributing to debates- sometimes just sitting back and making terrible jokes.  Maybe I just have a self-esteem issue or something.  Or, maybe it's just late and my mind isn't functioning at full capacity.
> 
> But, I guess I'm not fully mature yet.  I look at my peers and see lots of irrational people.  So, I guess it makes sense...


 let the internets grow on you a lil bit


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I've always seen myself as one of the biggest idiots on this forum- making pointless posts and not contributing to debates- sometimes just sitting back and making terrible jokes.  Maybe I just have a self-esteem issue or something.  Or, maybe it's just late and my mind isn't functioning at full capacity.
> 
> But, I guess I'm not fully mature yet.  I look at my peers and see lots of irrational people.  So, I guess it makes sense...


 I can't say that I have a positive opinion of you (In all honest, it's pretty neutral), but you're definitely not one of the biggest idiots on this forum. Look at the people who can't even type coherent sentences with proper grammar and punctuation. THOSE are the biggest idiots on the forum.

Or go to The Den. Those are also the biggest idiots on the forum.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can't say that I have a positive opinion of you (In all honest, it's pretty neutral), but you're definitely not one of the biggest idiots on this forum. Look at the people who can't even type coherent sentences with proper grammar and punctuation. THOSE are the biggest idiots on the forum.
> 
> Or go to The Den. Those are also the biggest idiots on the forum.


 
I confess that I hate the people who don't type coherently.  There is no fucking excuse to not capitalize letters and add periods.

And the Den is a pretty stupid part of the forum.

But thanks, Jashwa.  That's what I needed to hear.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can't say that I have a positive opinion of you (In all honest, it's pretty neutral), but you're definitely not one of the biggest idiots on this forum. Look at the people who can't even type coherent sentences with proper grammar and punctuation. THOSE are the biggest idiots on the forum.
> 
> Or go to The Den. Those are also the biggest idiots on the forum.


 *looks at post above*
...shittttt


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> *looks at post above*
> ...shittttt


 What is this supposed to mean?

And you're welcome, N106. Be glad that you're not actually a worthless idiot, or else I'd have told you and made you feel worse .


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What is this supposed to mean?





Joeyyy said:


> let the internets grow on you a lil bit



no punctuation.  no capitalization.  lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> no punctuation.  no capitalization.  lol


 That wasn't the post above. The post above was N106's. 

You should've said *looks at my last post*.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That wasn't the post above. The post above was N106's.
> 
> You should've said *looks at my last post*.


 :I
sure.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

I just remembered another confession I wanted to make.

Death scares me shitless. It's the concept of possible nothingness. It puts a pit in the bottom of my stomach and makes me feel nauseous. It kills me that I can't fathom the possibility and I don't know if I'll ever be able to come to terms with it. It's why I don't really respect people who kill themselves, along with the whole "highlight everything good they did in life" so as to make them look like as good of a person as possible just because they're dead. But fuuuuuuuuck, man. I have to stop myself anytime I catch myself thinking about it, because I'll get that pit in my stomach and almost want to break out into tears at the thought.

Also, I just thought of another confession: I usually refer to myself as a Christian, but I probably fall more along the lines of "Optimistic Agnostic". I really hope that Jesus was the messiah and that there's an afterlife and a God that can choose to interfere, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I just remembered another confession I wanted to make.
> 
> Death scares me shitless. It's the concept of possible nothingness. It puts a pit in the bottom of my stomach and makes me feel nauseous. It kills me that I can't fathom the possibility and I don't know if I'll ever be able to come to terms with it. It's why I don't really respect people who kill themselves, along with the whole "highlight everything good they did in life" so as to make them look like as good of a person as possible just because they're dead. But fuuuuuuuuck, man. I have to stop myself anytime I catch myself thinking about it, because I'll get that pit in my stomach and almost want to break out into tears at the thought.
> 
> Also, I just thought of another confession: I usually refer to myself as a Christian, but I probably fall more along the lines of "Optimistic Agnostic". I really hope that Jesus was the messiah and that there's an afterlife and a God that can choose to interfere, but I'm really not sure.


 
Its that fear of the unknown.  Its creepy to not know whats gonna happen when you die.  and you dont even have a clue when youre gonna die either.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I just remembered another confession I wanted to make.
> 
> Death scares me shitless. It's the concept of possible nothingness. It puts a pit in the bottom of my stomach and makes me feel nauseous. It kills me that I can't fathom the possibility and I don't know if I'll ever be able to come to terms with it. It's why I don't really respect people who kill themselves, along with the whole "highlight everything good they did in life" so as to make them look like as good of a person as possible just because they're dead. But fuuuuuuuuck, man. I have to stop myself anytime I catch myself thinking about it, because I'll get that pit in my stomach and almost want to break out into tears at the thought.
> 
> Also, I just thought of another confession: I usually refer to myself as a Christian, but I probably fall more along the lines of "Optimistic Agnostic". I really hope that Jesus was the messiah and that there's an afterlife and a God that can choose to interfere, but I'm really not sure.


 
That is perfectly understandable. Thanatophobia is a very, very powerful fear, one that I don't understand quite though, I don't have it myself, or at least, not to that point. Maybe religion is a good thing for you then? Experiment, find other religions. I've tried everything practically, even Islam. I didn't find anything, but people are different. The thought of nothingness afterwards, thats what gets me too. Thats why I'd suggest religion, kinda sadly, you don't seem like one that'd hold to a religion, at least, not to me Jashwa.
Though I'm indifferent on your thoughts of suicide there, I agree with you on the highlight thing, thats just attention, whorey in some way...
Thats about all I can say. I understand how you feel, I used to be scared shitless of the idea. now its the thought of when but how that does it. I have a huge aqueospyrophobia because of that (The fear of fucking lava) So, I can relate to a degree.

Experiment with religion, look into the topic, and try to distill yourself, its a psychologically damaging fear.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 27, 2010)

i have come to terms with, and am pretty fine with death



but what im not totally fine with is zombieland, man i did not like anything about that movie


----------



## Querk (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I just remembered another confession I wanted to make.
> 
> Death scares me shitless. It's the concept of possible nothingness. It puts a pit in the bottom of my stomach and makes me feel nauseous. It kills me that I can't fathom the possibility and I don't know if I'll ever be able to come to terms with it. It's why I don't really respect people who kill themselves, along with the whole "highlight everything good they did in life" so as to make them look like as good of a person as possible just because they're dead. But fuuuuuuuuck, man. I have to stop myself anytime I catch myself thinking about it, because I'll get that pit in my stomach and almost want to break out into tears at the thought.


I can relate to this. When I was about eight or nine, I used to have panic attacks in the middle of the night from me thinking of death. Every time I thought about dying, I wondered where I would go and what would happen to my mind. But the thing is, I wasn't afraid of dying and there being nothing. I was afraid of Heaven, because I was afraid of living forever. I couldn't stand thinking that I'd get up every day, _every_ day, with no end and no purpose to what I would do for an eternity. Forever is too long for me.

Now I take comfort in knowing that there will eventually be an end to my life. I can't really think of anything worse than experiencing an eternity. Which leads up to me confessing that I'm afraid of living forever. Also I just finished a trig problem I've spent hours on, so hoorah for that.


----------



## Tally (Jul 27, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i have come to terms with, and am pretty fine with death
> 
> 
> 
> but what im not totally fine with is zombieland, man i did not like anything about that movie



I thought it was quite good. Better than death anyways.


----------



## Isen (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Also, I just thought of another confession: I usually refer to myself as a Christian, but I probably fall more along the lines of "Optimistic Agnostic". I really hope that Jesus was the messiah and that there's an afterlife and a God that can choose to interfere, but I'm really not sure.


Sounds like you're where I was about a year ago.  I'm in agnostic-leaning-atheist territory now.

My confession is that almost everyone in my life but my three or four of my closest friends assumes that I am a very strong, faithful Christian.   Like, I ought to be leading Bible studies strong.  And once, I was.  I studied theology.  I knew my Bible.  I really believed.  Believed that I was saved by grace.  Tried to believe with everything in me.  

I went to a very fundamentalist Christian high school, my dad is a pastor, and most of my college friends assume that I'm pretty socially conservative.  Almost all of the people in my life are extremely devout believers, and they assume I am as well.  Actually, I think there is probably not a god, sleep with my girlfriend, occasionally drink, and have bisexual tendencies.  I hate feeling dishonest by keeping this to myself for the most part.  My dad wanted to do a 1 on 1 devotional this summer, and I kind of hate myself for faking my way through it.  

I am really ashamed of turning down a free shirt (that actually looked pretty cool) supporting tolerance for LGBT rights because I was afraid it would "blow my cover".

I want to be as dedicated to the truth as I say I am, but I guess deep down I don't want to suffer for it.  Can't fake it forever.

"If my mother cries when she learns what I have discovered,
Then I hope she remembers she taught me to follow my heart."


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not afraid of death because I don't believe anything will happen afterwards, I don't believe in souls, my mind will just shut off like a computer and it will be like I never existed in the first place, except in the memories of others. And it's going to happen anyway, so why fear it? The only thing I fear is that it happens before I'm ready. You only get one life to live so you'd better do what you want to when you're alive.


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't really like thinking about the how and when. It's usually never good. 

I need to stop watching ID Discovery.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 27, 2010)

I am an agnostic, and I have no idea what will happen to me after death.  I fear that I will end up in eternal suffering.  Worse yet, I fear that there will be nothing.  I simply cannot comprehend the idea of experiencing nothing.  I wish I knew what happened after death, but I don't, and I never will during my life.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm not afraid of death because I don't believe anything will happen afterwards, I don't believe in souls, my mind will just shut off like a computer and it will be like I never existed in the first place, except in the memories of others. And it's going to happen anyway, so why fear it? The only thing I fear is that it happens before I'm ready. You only get one life to live so you'd better do what you want to when you're alive.


 That's the worst part, man. I can't fathom nothingness and I fucking love living. The idea of everything shutting off makes my heart stop.

@everyone else who replied to my post-I'll reply to yours tomorrow, probably. It's too late and I'm too tired to seriouspost too much.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's the worst part, man. I can't fathom nothingness and I fucking love living. The idea of everything shutting off makes my heart stop.
> 
> @everyone else who replied to my post-I'll reply to yours tomorrow, probably. It's too late and I'm too tired to seriouspost too much.


 
For me, spending an eternity in heaven or hell sounds much much worse than that. Same with immortality. Fuck, you'd go crazy so damn fast...


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I am an agnostic, and I have no idea what will happen to me after death.  I fear that I will end up in eternal suffering.  Worse yet, I fear that there will be nothing.  *I simply cannot comprehend the idea of experiencing nothing.*  I wish I knew what happened after death, but I don't, and I never will during my life.


 
Nihilphobia, actually a rare phobia

Thats the agnostic approach though, not knowing. I'm like jashwa though, I hope there is something, but I try not to dwell on it. The thought doesn't bother me for some reason, maybe I'm just fucked in the head. The thought of dieing just doesn't bother me as much as it should.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyways, let's not derail this thread too much with just talks about death and religion. If you guys wanna continue that, I'd be happy to participate in another thread dedicated to it. Let's not scare people away from making confessions about other things here, though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 27, 2010)

why do yall get so upset about improper spelling and grammer

its not like youre saying anything interesting


oh wait a confession

i bite my toenails

there


----------



## Isen (Jul 27, 2010)

Confession: I almost cried today while listening to the Les MisÃ©rables soundtrack in the car.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jul 27, 2010)

Humm...ok i confess that i skipped over 4 months of school in one year, I freakin'  hate school with a passion, and sometimes i would skip school just so i could sleep more or go to the skatepark or work on my paintball guns.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> Humm...ok i confess that i skipped over 4 months of school in one year, I freakin'  hate school with a passion, and sometimes i would skip school just so i could sleep more or go to the skatepark or work on my paintball guns.


 I skipped school for 6 months in total, one year. 

Still managed to get a C in gym, no idea how the hell that happened.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> I skipped school for 6 months in total, one year.
> 
> Still managed to get a C in gym, no idea how the hell that happened.


 
I'll confess that I skipped school to play World of Warcraft back in high school... Well it only happened for 2 or 3 days but still the principle of the matter is that I was quite addicted when I was younger.

Confession of the morning. I can't live without caffeine and excess sugar... The small jolt of caffeine from that Mountain Dew has made me realize how much I really need the stuff... I seriously popped 2 tylenol because they contain a bit of caffeine, well my head had a mild numbness to it... but yeah...


----------



## Grey Huskey (Jul 27, 2010)

I confess that I lied about cutting myself when I was depressed so my friend, who had, would feel better and less alone...


----------



## Enwon (Jul 27, 2010)

I confess that I am currently very bored, and also that I feel very lonely right now, because both of my siblings have friends over, while I just sit here, alone, posting on a furry forum.


----------



## Holsety (Jul 27, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I am currently very bored, and also that I feel very lonely right now, because both of my siblings have friends over, while I just sit here, alone, posting on a furry forum.


 I confess that it has always been this way for me (though they all moved out a few years ago) and it has never bothered me.

Which now makes me feel kinda sadder, that I'm okay not having TEH IRL friends :V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2010)

I confess that I habitually swipe a single candy from the loose candy bin at supermarkets when nobody's looking and there are no cameras.  Just because.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that I habitually swipe a single candy from the loose candy bin at supermarkets when nobody's looking and there are no cameras.  Just because.


 My dad does that, too. He tried to make me do that. But some old lady stared him down. :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I confess that I habitually swipe a single candy from the loose candy bin at supermarkets when nobody's looking and there are no cameras. Just because.



You evil evil man!!!


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 27, 2010)

I confess that, because of sheer laziness, I will sleep on the sofa rather than go upstairs.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> You evil evil man!!!


 
One less candy for all the little babies out there.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 28, 2010)

Confession: I'll do something, then ask myself why I did so. Then I'll respond and start a conversation with myself. I'll realize that I'm talking to myself and then strike up another conversation with myself about talking to myself.

Sometimes I lie to myself. It scares me.


----------



## a4chincookie (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll confess that I took out the garbage and didn't replace the bag for 3 or 4 days because I am the only one home for a month and I was enjoying not being bothered by my father. I collected the trash on the counter until today.

I'll also confess that  I like Jashwa, even though he's an asshole.


----------



## roack16 (Jul 28, 2010)

I confess that an person who dislikes a lot the furry fandom made me draw more for the furry fandom.. yeah~! for 2 months i stayed with someone who really wanted me to leave the furry fandom but i turned to be more in.. and draw better...


----------



## Enwon (Jul 28, 2010)

I confess that I am lonely, bored, and unmotivated to do anything right now.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Confession: I'll do something, then ask myself why I did so. Then I'll respond and start a conversation with myself. I'll realize that I'm talking to myself and then strike up another conversation with myself about talking to myself.
> 
> Sometimes I lie to myself. It scares me.


 
I talk to myself frequently, but lie to myself?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 28, 2010)

I confess that I'm over thinking things again. 

I'm alone sitting at my desk, unwilling even to sign onto AIM. I don't want to be alone. But I don't really want to interact. I just... I want everything to end. No damn it I'm not suicidal or particularly emo for that matter. I just don't know or feel in control of things at this time, myself included.

My old "friends" don't seem to exist online or off. My boyfriend might as well be gone, and I don't even have a psychiatrist to talk to as she's on vacation.

And you know what I don't know what I'm looking for either. Normal hasn't existed for me for several years now. Being with someone will only make me feel bad when I can't be there for them and getting drunk isn't much of an option as I only have wine coolers. 

Well enough of the depressed wolf-rant. I'll go and be productive somewhere else.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 28, 2010)

I almost spelled double as doulbe three times today in a post on another forum. Also, in this post, I tried to spell almost as amlost, spelled as speeled, and forum as froum. I'm beginning to think I have dislexia.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 28, 2010)

I confess that I'm terrible at dealing with people that I've had falling outs with. I usually follow "live and let live" as a motto, but this is the only time I ever seem to disregard it. I know that whatever I did or they did happened ages ago, yet I can't seem to act the same around them.


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2010)

N106 said:


> I confess that I am lonely, bored, and unmotivated to do anything right now.


 This is kinda how I've been feeling too for a while. Like I really lost my will to do much of anything atm. Hopefully that changes when school starts though.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 28, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Confession: I'll do something, then ask myself why I did so. Then I'll respond and start a conversation with myself. I'll realize that I'm talking to myself and then strike up another conversation with myself about talking to myself.
> 
> Sometimes I lie to myself. It scares me.


 
I do that to, except the lying thing.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 29, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> I almost spelled double as doulbe three times today in a post on another forum. Also, in this post, I tried to spell almost as amlost, spelled as speeled, and forum as froum. I'm beginning to think I have dislexia.


 
I don't think occasional letter transpositions would count as dyslexia.  Dyslexia affects reading, not just writing - dyslexics have a difficult time getting through books because they SEE the word but it doesn't make sense somehow, and so they end up spending time constantly puzzling/guessing words out which slows their reading drastically if it doesn't stop it altogether.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that I had my first daydream about the future with a male partner in it yesterday. It was excellent, and I can't stop thinking about it.

NOTE: Being a teen, I am bi-curious right now.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I confess that I had my first daydream about the future with a male partner in it yesterday. It was excellent, and I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> NOTE: Being a teen, I am bi-curious right now.


 Teehee. 

Kids trying to discover their sexuality are so cute. 

Don't let any creepy old people hit on you, though, Alstor. You don't want to be like Willow who gets creeped on all the time.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Teehee.
> 
> Kids trying to discover their sexuality are so cute.


It's not fun at all. It's actually quite nerve-wracking. Especially the part where you can't really experiment or anything..



Jashwa said:


> Don't let any creepy old people hit on you, though, Alstor. You don't want to be like Willow who gets creeped on all the time.


 It's because I'm a girl isn't it :<


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's not fun at all. It's actually quite nerve-wracking. Especially the part where you can't really experiment or anything..


I didn't say it didn't suck for you guys, but it's pretty cute to watch when they're all like day dreamy about people. I know because I watched Rsyk go through it when he first started crushing on me x3. 




			
				Willow said:
			
		

> It's because I'm a girl isn't it :<


 Probably.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Teehee.
> 
> Kids trying to discover their sexuality are so cute.


No! Teen puberty is srs bsns. :V


> Don't let any creepy old people hit on you, though, Alstor. You don't want to be like Willow who gets creeped on all the time.


 Trust me. I won't.


Willow said:


> It's not fun at all. It's actually quite nerve-wracking. Especially the part where you can't really experiment or anything..
> 
> 
> It's because I'm a girl isn't it :<


 Yes. All furries are some type of nerds.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't say it didn't suck for you guys, but it's pretty cute to watch when they're all like day dreamy about people. I know because I watched Rsyk go through it when he first started crushing on me x3.


 I don't get day dreamy about anyone, I just have a hot mess of random, ambiguous thoughts.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't get day dreamy about anyone, I just have a hot mess of random, ambiguous thoughts.


 That's how it is with me. I don't even know the guy in that dream. He just makes me melt, though.

GAH! FUCK!

This is turning into a teen coming out thread, isn't it?


----------



## Enwon (Jul 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> That's how it is with me. I don't even know the guy in that dream. He just makes me melt, though.
> 
> GAH! FUCK!
> 
> This is turning into a teen coming out thread, isn't it?


 
Yes.  I confess that I am probably bisexual, but I don't really know.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2010)

i typefucked a mod

guess which one


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that even though I say I hate my ex, and she was horrible to me, I want her back anyway.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Trust me. I won't.


 That's good. Old people are creepy. 


Willow said:


> I don't get day dreamy about anyone, I just have a hot mess of random, ambiguous thoughts.


 Hot mess? . Dirty girl. 


Senzuri Champion said:


> i typefucked a mod
> 
> guess which one


Cerbrus :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hot mess? . Dirty girl.


 No no no, not like that D:


----------



## Bando (Jul 29, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i typefucked a mod
> 
> guess which one


 
Nylak.

I confess that the politics I used to cling to I rage at, especially when my parents talk politics.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i typefucked a mod
> 
> guess which one


 All the mods combined.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2010)

no youre all wrong


----------



## Tally (Jul 29, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i typefucked a mod
> 
> guess which one


 
I don't believe you at all. :V


----------



## a4chincookie (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's because I'm a girl isn't it :<


 
I haven't really experienced it yet. However, I will say that posting a picture was a bad idea. I'm full of those apparently.



N106 said:


> Yes. I confess that I am probably bisexual, but I don't really know.



I'm bisexual, but I've never been able to date a girl. Girls want me when I'm taken, but they want nothing to do with me when I'm single. -rollseyes-


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I confess that even though I say I hate my ex, and she was horrible to me, I want her back anyway.


 
Love is a Chemical addiction. You get withdrawal like symptoms when you're away from the people that you've formed attractions to. Find a different drug to soothe you imo.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 29, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> no youre all wrong


 Was is Ben or Surgat?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm gonna guess Ben - just because he seems to be getting the brunt of a lot of hate lately for some reason.

I confess to not being bothered to cook anything more complex than a pizza today.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'm gonna guess Ben - just because he seems to be getting the brunt of a lot of hate lately for some reason.
> 
> I confess to not being bothered to cook anything more complex than a pizza today.


 
It's possible to fuck that up. I confess one time I tried to cook a frozen pizza and didn't notice the cardboard disk was still stuck to the bottom O///o It didn't burn or anything but as a result the crust was all soft and mushy lol. I swear I'm not usually that stupid :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It's possible to fuck that up. I confess one time I tried to cook a frozen pizza and didn't notice the cardboard disk was still stuck to the bottom O///o It didn't burn or anything but as a result the crust was all soft and mushy lol. I swear I'm not usually that stupid :V


 
At least you didn't put the pizza directly on the oven grate and have the pizza fall through like in that one FAILBLOG pic


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It's possible to fuck that up. I confess one time I tried to cook a frozen pizza and didn't notice the cardboard disk was still stuck to the bottom O///o It didn't burn or anything but as a result the crust was all soft and mushy lol. I swear I'm not usually that stupid :V


 
Well hopefully I can't get this wrong, I've got a timer and everything...

*runs into kitchen to check*


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Well hopefully I can't get this wrong, I've got a timer and everything...
> 
> *runs into kitchen to check*


 
 did you turn the oven on?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> did you turn the oven on?


 
Yes, and I preheated it first.

I confess, however, to have forgotten this once. ONCE!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Yes, and I preheated it first.
> 
> I confess, however, to have forgotten this once. ONCE!


 
Well I hope you don't burn your home down. It would be a shame.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

It took me 2 years to learn how to take an airplane by myself...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 29, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> At least you didn't put the pizza directly on the oven grate and have the pizza fall through like in that one FAILBLOG pic


 
You're supposed to do that with frozen pizzas though
That would only happen with a handmade pizza


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh lol I just remembered some other cooking fails I've had with toasters

Because of repeatedly cooking hotdogs in my toaster oven in college right over the grill (i wanted grill lines dammit), without a baking sheet, and never cleaning it, there was a buildup of grease and crap. One day I was cooking a hotdog and my roommate was like "uh, greg, the toaster's on fire..." XD It was just a small flame though and went out when I blew on it >>

Oh and the next year I got a fancy new toaster and this beast was POWERFUL. So I put some pop tarts in on "toast" on like the medium setting and thought it would be fine, i smelled something horrible and went over and saw that the pop tarts had turned black and completely caramelized  I mean jesus that toaster was like a nuclear reactor, that one was totally not my fault. Had too be extremely careful with it after that lol.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that I should be cleaning right now >_>


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that my boredom has almost killed me could have destroyed my house.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't say it didn't suck for you guys, but it's pretty cute to watch when they're all like day dreamy about people. I know because I watched Rsyk go through it when he first started crushing on me x3.


 
You've got a bit of a cruel streak, you do.

Also, confession: while I normally advocate the enjoyment of coffee in its purest form (freshly brewed black coffee) I have lately taken to putting cream and sugar in my coffee, making me an evil horrible hypocrite.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You've got a bit of a cruel streak, you do.


 What are you talking about? It's not like I led Rsyk on to try to change his sexuality or something. He just started crushing on me and turned bi and it was adorable. I don't know where you're getting the cruel streak out of one person crushing on another and the other reciprocating.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What are you talking about? It's not like I led Rsyk on to try to change his sexuality or something. He just started crushing on me and turned bi and it was adorable. I don't know where you're getting the cruel streak out of one person crushing on another and the other reciprocating.


 
I wasn't aware there was reciprocation from your post.  Whatever.  Sounded like you were just watching him go stupid over you and giggling over it.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that after reading 3 books on Asperger's while on vacation, I realize how much my late diagnosis has fucked with my life. It makes me want to cry knowing finally how much my Mother's overt pride and egotism has fucked up my life. I want to fucking hit her, a thousand and one times over, I'm about as angry and sad as you can get together.

I also confess that I am strangely typing with extreme accuracy today, no clue why.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I confess that after reading 3 books on Asperger's while on vacation, I realize how much my late diagnosis has fucked with my life. It makes me want to cry knowing finally how much my Mother's overt pride and egotism has fucked up my life. I want to fucking hit her, a thousand and one times over, I'm about as angry and sad as you can get together.
> 
> I also confess that I am strangely typing with extreme accuracy today, no clue why.


I have one book on Asperger's..that I only read pieces of. It was more for my mom, but we really don't have much use for it because I'm not that bad. 
When we got the diagnosis though it was just kinda like "Oh...okay."

Sorry to hear this though.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess to having the _murrs _for Diane Kruger. I thought it was just her character Abigail in the National Treasure, but Inglorious Basterds kinda confirmed it.

...

I don't know, man.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that I'm easily bummed out

I also had a dream last night. I got infracted by Ben >___>


----------



## Tally (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess I've never seen a Matrix movie. Time to change that tonight.



8-bit said:


> I also had a dream last night. I got infracted by Ben >___>



That happened to me too! In my dream, I got infracted by Ben for saying "yiff". I woke up in the morning and had to check my inbox to make sure I had actually had such a stupid dream.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 29, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess I've never seen a Matrix movie. Time to change that tonight.


 
Oh, man, PLEASE watch it with "this was 1999" in mind. Some of it is cheesy and used so much now, it may seem clichÃ©.


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I confess that I'm easily bummed out
> 
> I also had a dream last night. I got infracted by Ben >___>


 
It was a happy dream, right? Getting infracted is fun!


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that I don't know a single black person in real life. Not a single one. There just aren't any around where I live.

It's so monochromatic


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I confess that I don't know a single black person in real life. Not a single one. There just aren't any around where I live.
> 
> It's so monochromatic


 
Man....

That sucks...


----------



## Tally (Jul 29, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, man, PLEASE watch it with "this was 1999" in mind. Some of it is cheesy and used so much now, it may seem clichÃ©.


 
Hey, I watch original Star Trek episodes and old comedies. I think I'll manage.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I confess that I don't know a single black person in real life. Not a single one. There just aren't any around where I live.
> 
> It's so monochromatic



I don't know any outside of my Dad's side of the family. It's pretty weird.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

Tally said:


> I confess I've never seen a Matrix movie. Time to change that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me too! In my dream, I got infracted by Ben for saying "yiff". I woke up in the morning and had to check my inbox to make sure I had actually had such a stupid dream.



Watch the first one only. The other two are soooo bad D:

But the first one is p great.




I thought that it was real up until I logged in today.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not saying that like a "I wish I had a black friend" I just hate the neighbourhood I live in. There is no cultural mix, everyone is white and mostly Christian.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess I didn't watch those awesome movies from a while back that I probably should. EX: pulp fiction, back to the future, clockwork orange, mexico trilogy, Etc.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'm not saying that like a "I wish I had a black friend" I just hate the neighbourhood I live in. There is no cultural mix, everyone is white and mostly Christian.


 I feel your pain. It's like 97% white and around 85% fundie christian where I am.



Evandenoob said:


> I confess I didn't watch those awesome movies  from a while back that I probably should. EX: pulp fiction, back to the  future, clockwork orange, mexico trilogy, Etc.


 Coming soon to a tracker near you.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Coming soon to a tracker near you.



Fuck it, I'll rent them when I can.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'm not saying that like a "I wish I had a black friend" I just hate the neighbourhood I live in. There is no cultural mix, everyone is white and mostly Christian.


 

Funny story. So my parents are Asian and they look down on anyone non-white. I was home for winter holiday a while back and they're like: "You should make less black friends."


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'm not saying that like a "I wish I had a black friend" I just hate the neighbourhood I live in. There is no cultural mix, everyone is white and mostly Christian.



Hawaii is a seth pool of diffrent people. Its a good place to live but sometimes people are like "zomg a white guy!"


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Funny story. So my parents are Asian and they look down on anyone non-white. I was home for winter holiday a while back and they're like: "You should make less black friends."


 
That's dreadful


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Hawaii is a seth pool of diffrent people. Its a good place to live but sometimes people are like "zomg a white guy!"


 
I confess I was genuinely surprised when I went up North to look at a bike, we pulled into a residential lane to park up, got off the bike and then we realised that we were, for perhaps the first time in our lives, the minority race in the area.

For a middle class white lad from a completely white/Christian area this is a bit of a culture shock. So much so that I found myself looking at everyone and realising that we were the only two white people in sight.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I confess I was genuinely surprised when I went up North to look at a bike, we pulled into a residential lane to park up, got off the bike and then we realised that we were, for perhaps the first time in our lives, the minority race in the area.
> 
> For a middle class white lad from a completely white/Christian area this is a bit of a culture shock. So much so that I found myself looking at everyone and realising that we were the only two white people in sight.



I went to thailand and I expected something like this to happen but there were a bunch of white old guys there instead.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been meaning to say this for a while, I did mention it in a thread a few months ago. 

I've been sexually abused


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 29, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I went to thailand and I expected something like this to happen but there were a bunch of white old guys there instead.


 
I was the only coloured person in my entire college class for two years. 
Nobody cared at all, but it's a conscious bother.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I've been meaning to say this for a while, I did mention it in a thread a few months ago.
> 
> I've been sexually abused


 
I'm sorry


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'm sorry


 Oh it's okay. It's in the past and he can't hurt me anymore.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Oh it's okay. It's in the past and he can't hurt me anymore.


 
Willow, if I could, I really would act on my Gumshoe-love and kick that person's face in.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Willow, if I could, I really would act on my Gumshoe-love and kick that person's face in.


 I-I know you would


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I've been meaning to say this for a while, I did mention it in a thread a few months ago.
> 
> I've been sexually abused



I think I was too when I was very young but its too supressed of a memory for me to remember it.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I've been meaning to say this for a while, I did mention it in a thread a few months ago.
> 
> I've been sexually abused


 
Woah, holy shit really?

Willow, that's horrific... Err... you say it was in the past now, but if you're saying it, it surely must be bothering you in some way, but its obvious now what it's manifest is.

Your fear of penises, it is clear now where it came from.

Damn, I'm, I'm sorry, I feel for you, that is about all I can say now.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Woah, holy shit really?
> 
> Willow, that's horrific... Err... you say it was in the past now, but if you're saying it, it surely must be bothering you in some way, but its obvious now what it's manifest is.
> 
> ...


I never said that it didn't affect me in any way, but you're right.


----------



## Holsety (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess I am a total tool and idiot because I constantly wish that my childhood had been worse or that bad things would happen to me so I could relate to people better, instead of having the comfortable life I do now.


though i always thought it was obvious so i guess its not a confession


----------



## Enwon (Jul 29, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I confess I am a total tool and idiot because I constantly wish that my childhood had been worse or that bad things would happen to me so I could relate to people better, instead of having the comfortable life I do now.


 
I honestly have the same problem, Holsety.  I feel like an ungrateful bastard for thinking that way.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 29, 2010)

N106 said:


> I honestly have the same problem, Holsety.  I feel like an ungrateful bastard for thinking that way.


 
Everyone I know seems to think this way, fucking hell, I used to too. but many times, you can look back and see some problem that bother's you, or some evil from your past. I did.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Everyone I know seems to think this way, fucking hell, I used to too. but many times, you can look back and see some problem that bother's you, or some evil from your past. I did.


 
When I look back, every problem I see from my life was caused by me.  When I was bullied in elementary school?  My fault for being socially awkward.  When the one girl who I thought liked me turned out to have just asked me out as a prank?  My fault for thinking that we had a chance.  Constant arguments among my friends?  My fault for taking a side.  My current stunted social life?  My fault for being too fucking lazy to ask my friends to hang out.  I have a perfect little life, except I am fucking that perfection up, every step of the way.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

N106 said:


> When I look back, every problem I see from my life was caused by me. When I was bullied in elementary school? My fault for being socially awkward. When the one girl who I thought liked me turned out to have just asked me out as a prank? My fault for thinking that we had a chance. Constant arguments among my friends? My fault for taking a side. My current stunted social life? My fault for being too fucking lazy to ask my friends to hang out. I have a perfect little life, except I am fucking that perfection up, every step of the way.



All of what you said happened to me... Exactly what you said. Like geez, Its too accurate.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mind if I nit-pick dear?



N106 said:


> When I look back, every problem I see from my life was caused by me.


 
Well, I can relate to this starting thesis. I do think every reason I have my life as it is today is my fault. Similarly, you and me both look back and beat ourselves up for events that we think to be our faults. Shit, I could look back to anything and tell you what I did wrong there and then, but thats not healthy. Nothing you did right in your life? That is total bullshit. Think of you and me, our simple relationship of friends to more. Can you think of one time you fucked up? No, I'm certain you can, but I'll go ahead and refute every little thing you did.



N106 said:


> When I was bullied in elementary school?  My fault for being socially awkward.



:|

You clearly have some sort of deluded perfection vista that I have myself. Thats bad, enough said for it. To nit pick at such a thing for yourself, that it was your fault? Nah, let me introduce how I got over such a thought. Sources. A bully bullies you, why? Think of what he feels, he has a diseased ego. Go onward, think of how the administration reacted to it. again, there fault. Fact of the matter is, that everyone was at fault, but you./ You were the victim, and some times a victim can be blamed... not in such a case though.



N106 said:


> When the one girl who I thought liked me turned out to have just asked me out as a prank?  My fault for thinking that we had a chance.



How was it your fault? Again, refer above, she was bullying you, she wanted that horrific reaction from you. Clearly now, though, you seem to have a difference of ideals. At any case though, you may have ended that ordeal with the thought that you were ugly or unlikable. Clearly now, you have seen what age can come to do.



N106 said:


> My current stunted social life?  My fault for being too fucking lazy to ask my friends to hang out.



Laziness, or paranoia? You just too lazy to call, or are you too afraid to fuck up?



N106 said:


> I have a perfect little life, except I am fucking that perfection up, every step of the way.



Enough here, your life seems far from perfect. Remember that little dose of srs business? Remember what had been said? Fuck all the wealth your family has, the liberal rich island in a hellhole of conservative putrescence, you're not perfect, your life is far from it. This idea you have will destroy you should you truly fall under. I could give a million fair warnings, but none will mater. The case of the boy who would not listen, I can relate. No life is perfect, you either focus on one side of the coin, or the other. no one can be on both.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Honestly no one has the perfect life. If they say they do, it might look like it on the surface, really though, it isn't. 

Everyone has at least one thing in their past they regret.


----------



## Luca (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that I let people walk all over me even in the most unexceptible situations. I'd probably end up hiding a criminal in my house if he asked nicely enough. I also never stand up for myself or anyone who needs me to do it for them when I obviously should. I'm such a chicken...


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 29, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I confess I am a total tool and idiot because I constantly wish that my childhood had been worse or that bad things would happen to me so I could relate to people better, instead of having the comfortable life I do now.
> 
> 
> though i always thought it was obvious so i guess its not a confession


 
I was always depressed in middle and high school. I took things way to personally, and I had low self esteem. I was also dealing with my sexuality and trying to force myself straight. Yet, I would always stop and think... "There are people out there with much harder lives and going through much worse, and they aren't acting like some damn emo."

Of course, that only made me feel like a wuss, and sent me into a spiral of self hatred. I would often feel like I should have a harder life if I'm going to bitch about it.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> I confess that I let people walk all over me even in the most unexceptible situations. I'd probably end up hiding a criminal in my house if he asked nicely enough. I also never stand up for myself or anyone who needs me to do it for them when I obviously should. I'm such a chicken...



I let people use me to cheat on tests and homework... I am too nice to a fault.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Everyone has a right to bitch about their life. Those who have it harder have the same amount of stress as those who don't when they're faced with a proportionate amount of adversity.

A poor man's grandmother dies, he'll cry.

A rich man's dog dies, he'll cry.

Though that was not the best analogy, I think you get the point. People get stress, stress makes us bitch, we bitch to alleviate stress, just like when we get angry or cry, it makes us focus less on the bad.

It's evolution, just evolution....

You all have a legit reason to confess and complain, we all do. The really people are those who really HAVE NOTHING TO BITCH ABOUT. The attention whores, the histrionic fucks, those are the bad people. Something bothers you, you bitch and cry. But its the attention whores and dramatic sluts who left us with this idea of appeasement and better-then-you.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Everyone has a right to bitch about their life. Those who have it harder have the same amount of stress as those who don't when they're faced with a proportionate amount of adversity.
> 
> A poor man's grandmother dies, he'll cry.
> 
> ...


But then if someone has something to bitch about, there are some who will use that to their advantage.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> But then if someone has something to bitch about, there are some who will use that to their advantage.


 
Which is why people keep closed about problems

1: Advantage takers
2: Being labeled an attention whore

When I was suicidal, I sought help. Most people pushed me away because I was "Just looking for attention." Even my "Best Friend" said that. I said, fuck it, and I'm open about every little problem I feel. fuck if I'm called an attention whore, least I can get one, little piece of solid advice.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think it really counts as a confession if you've talked about it on the forums before, Willow. :V


----------



## Luca (Jul 29, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I let people use me to cheat on tests and homework... I am too nice to a fault.


 
Yup. I still let people do that. I need to grow a pair and tell people to fuck off and ether find someone else to cheat off or ask someone else to lend them $60 and more stuff like that... I just... Don't know how to...


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Yup. I still let people do that. I need to grow a pair and tell people to fuck off and ether find someone else to cheat off or ask someone else to lend them $60 and more stuff like that... I just... Don't know how to...



Hehe, There is a guy I "lend" a dollar to everyday.


----------



## Tao (Jul 29, 2010)

I was sexually, physically and emotionally abused blah blah

Also I don't go swimming because I'm afraid of getting boner


----------



## Trance (Jul 29, 2010)

Tao said:


> I was sexually, physically and emotionally abused blah blah
> 
> Also I don't go swimming because I'm afraid of getting boner


 
I'm sorry for you, Tao...  
I feel thankful to have never had anything like that happen to me.

Confession:  Tao's boner confession reminded me of this.   I don't like wearimg athletic shorts in cars for the same reason.  
*facepalm*


----------



## Tao (Jul 29, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I'm sorry for you, Tao...
> I feel thankful to have never had anything like that happen to me.
> 
> Confession:  Tao's boner confession reminded me of this.   I don't like wearimg athletic shorts in cars for the same reason.
> *facepalm*


 
For years I wore hoodies all the time to cover random boners and I didn't wear shorts at all for a bit

Yay for male paranoia


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess I have a fucked up sense of reality. I think because I don't look like anime/videogame character, I'm ugly.

Also, emotional abuse by christian kids for a large chunk of elementary school.


I have to hide my morning wood since my family is usually up before me >_____ >


----------



## Luca (Jul 29, 2010)

Tao said:


> I was sexually, physically and emotionally abused blah blah
> 
> Also I don't go swimming because I'm afraid of getting boner


 
I've never had that problem before. Being active should keep the blood flow out of your bone...


----------



## Tao (Jul 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I confess I have a fucked up sense of reality. I think because I don't look like anime/videogame character, I'm ugly.
> 
> Also, emotional abuse by christian kids for a large chunk of elementary school.
> 
> ...


 
Aw, you're not ugly... Also I don't bother to hide my morning wood anymore because it's impossible

I'm just like "hey mom you're the one looking at my big boner now go away"



Luca said:


> I've never had that problem before. Being active should keep the blood flow out of your bone...


 
It's like when my mind wonders I'll think about my boyfriend or something and I'll get hard

The cold water sort of counteracts that though


----------



## Luca (Jul 29, 2010)

While we are on the topics of boners and morningwood...

I confess that I have no idea if my soldier is large or small because I've never seen anything to compare it too... Oh well I'll find out eventually. :3


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

Tao said:


> Aw, you're not ugly... Also I don't bother to hide my morning wood anymore because it's impossible
> 
> I'm just like "hey mom you're the one looking at my big boner now go away"


 
Awwwww >///////>


I have a little brother and sister, they dont need to see that >___>


Luca, I think the same way.

All this talk about boners X3c


----------



## Tao (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> While we are on the topics of boners and morningwood...
> 
> I confess that I have no idea if my soldier is large or small because I've never seen anything to compare it too... Oh well I'll find out eventually. :3


 
Have sex with men, it really helps



8-bit said:


> Awwwww >///////>
> 
> 
> I hate a little brother and sister, they dont need to see that >___>


 
If I had a little sibling and they saw my morning wood I would have hot incest sex with them tell them to go away even though I'd be embarrased


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> While we are on the topics of boners and morningwood...
> 
> I confess that I have no idea if my soldier is large or small because I've never seen anything to compare it too... Oh well I'll find out eventually. :3



A ruler would suffice.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

How 'bout we don't turn this into a thread about dicks?

Since it seems like the cool thing to do, I guess I'll confess again that I was molested when I was a kid. I don't get why people feel the need to admit it multiple times, though. I mean, we already had that big thread on it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Since it seems like the cool thing to do, I guess I'll confess again that I was molested when I was a kid. I don't get why people feel the need to admit it multiple times, though. I mean, we already had that big thread on it.


 I don't remember if I fully admitted to it, I think I may have only hinted to it. 

Either way, I was thinking about it today so yea..


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

A lot of furrys were molested apparently =/


----------



## Usarise (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that I try to stand out from others sometimes just because Im bored.... :/

...and you people have been molested?  WTF?


----------



## Luca (Jul 29, 2010)

Are you both serious about being molested? D:


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that I have not been keeping up with my nerd quota and OM closing down is setting me back.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't remember if I fully admitted to it, I think I may have only hinted to it.
> 
> Either way, I was thinking about it today so yea..


 You admitted to it. It sucks that you had to go back and think about it, though. 

I can't really empathize with the emotional pain from it, because I'm weird in the fact that I don't really harbor any ill will towards the person that did it and I don't think it really affected me that much. I just look back on it as something that was really gross, not something that was absolutely horrible. Then again, maybe that's just the nature of my situation. I was pressured/blackmailed into things instead of something more direct. 

Anyways, the point I was saying in my last post was just that I don't really see the point in confessing something that people already know about on here. Personally, I feel like I'm abusing the thread if I post a "confession" that isn't something heartfelt and revealing.



Luca said:


> Are you both serious about being molested? D:


 It's not something people should lie about. I mean, it's a guarantee that someone has lied about it and said they were for sympathy in the past, but it's one of the more despicable lies you can pull.


----------



## Tao (Jul 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I confess that I try to stand out from others sometimes just because Im bored.... :/
> 
> ...and you people have been molested?  WTF?


 
You're not a real furry if you haven't been molested k


----------



## Usarise (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Are you both serious about being molested? D:


unfortunately i dont think they be kidding.... 

I dont think i would really care personally... just an excuse for me to use my knife, gun, ect. 



Evandenoob said:


> I confess that I have not been keeping up with my nerd quota and OM closing down is setting me back.


I am sad about OM too... 
This means FrankyHouse won't be doing as much.... and i like the people there...


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Are you both serious about being molested? D:


 Why would I lie?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Tao said:


> You're not a real furry if you haven't been molested k



Why do I feel this is fairly accurate?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 29, 2010)

Tao said:


> You're not a real furry if you haven't been molested k


Well Im sad now.... 

Anyone wanna molest me then?  15 year old male, somewhat violent, and looking for an excuse to kill in self defense.


----------



## Tao (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Are you both serious about being molested? D:


 
Why would we lie about being molested that's not something to lie about =\


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

Tao said:


> If I had a little sibling and they saw my morning wood I would have hot incest sex with them tell them to go away even though I'd be embarrased


 
>____>


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am sad about OM too...
> This means FrankyHouse won't be doing as much.... and i like the people there...



You could still get mainstream stuff but the completed series and miscellaneous are going to be harder to find. I never completed eyeshield or zatch bell yet.


----------



## Luca (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:
			
		

> It's not something people should lie about. I mean, it's a guarantee that someone has lied about it and said they were for sympathy in the past, but it's one of the more despicable lies you can pull.



I don't get how someone could try to fabricate such a lie of something so aweful just to get a little bit more attention. I would feel terrible doing that because I can't even imagine what the real thing is like and how hard it is on some people...

Anyway I don't like were this thread is going and I'm just going to leave after this post.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 29, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> You could still get mainstream stuff but the completed series and miscellaneous are going to be harder to find. I never completed eyeshield or zatch bell yet.


Those 2 are extremely mainstream... what are you smoking?



Luca said:


> I don't get how someone could try to fabricate such a lie of something so aweful just to get a little bit more attention. I would feel terrible doing that because I can't even imagine what the real thing is like and how hard it is on some people...


I can imagine what the real thing is like, and it would depend on the person doing it honestly.... 0__o


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> I don't get how someone could try to fabricate such a lie of something so aweful just to get a little bit more attention. I would feel terrible doing that because I can't even imagine what the real thing is like and how hard it is on some people...


 I can't personally understand, either. Then again, I'm VERY honest and truthful. I HATE lying about anything, even stupid stuff. 

For example, today my parents went to the casino. Some guy stopped by to look at a bike and my step dad told me to tell him he couldn't because my step dad is always worried people will see that we have lots of them and rob us. (We're leaving for vacation tomorrow, so that's why he's worried). It killed me to keep from telling the guy the truth that we would just be gone for the next week and he couldn't see it until after then, but I didn't because a little lie>potentially getting your house robbed.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Those 2 are extremely mainstream... what are you smoking?



I'm saying completed series may not be posted up on another site.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 29, 2010)

Tao said:


> For years I wore hoodies all the time to cover random boners and I didn't wear shorts at all for a bit
> 
> Yay for male paranoia


 
This. 

Damn, I thought I was the only person who was like that xD 

Yeah, I wear sweatshirts and large t-shirts all the time because.... well... yeah, you never know when your gonna get one >.>


----------



## Trance (Jul 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I have to hide my *morning wood* since my family is usually up before me >_____ >


 


Tao said:


> Aw, you're not ugly... Also I don't bother to hide my *morning wood* anymore because it's impossible.



:U. Holy sh!t, I thought it was just me.

Every morning.  Wtf makes it do that?!


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> I don't get how someone could try to fabricate such a lie of something so aweful just to get a little bit more attention. I would feel terrible doing that because I can't even imagine what the real thing is like and how hard it is on some people...


 Justification of actions. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 29, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I'm saying completed series may not be posted up on another site.


oh.... ok then  


Darkwing said:


> This.
> 
> Damn, I thought I was the only person who was like that xD
> 
> Yeah, I wear sweatshirts and large t-shirts all the time because.... well... yeah, you never know when your gonna get one >.>


thats disgusting dude.... :V


----------



## Querk (Jul 29, 2010)

Whenever I'm in a bathroom with a closed shower curtain, I have to open it to look inside and make sure that there isn't a killer in there or something. Sometimes I do it really quickly and violently so that if someone is in there, I can stun them and get the jump on them.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Querk said:


> Whenever I'm in a bathroom with a closed shower curtain, I have to open it to look inside and make sure that there isn't a killer in there or something. Sometimes I do it really quickly and violently so that if someone is in there, I can stun them and get the jump on them.



Lol, I do the same. I don't know why I do this, I just do it.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats disgusting dude.... :V


 
Well, sometimes when I'm bored my mind wanders off and I start thinking about a cute guy or something xp


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Querk said:


> Whenever I'm in a bathroom with a closed shower curtain, I have to open it to look inside and make sure that there isn't a killer in there or something. Sometimes I do it really quickly and violently so that if someone is in there, I can stun them and get the jump on them.


 I do this sometimes too, not with shower curtains though. More with doors and stuff. 

I'm still afraid of the dark so I keep my TV on at night. I don't have cable, so I usually just leave it on the input screen or put in a DVD.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I do this sometimes too, not with shower curtains though. More with doors and stuff.
> 
> I'm still afraid of the dark so I keep my TV on at night. I don't have cable, so I usually just leave it on the input screen or put in a DVD.



You have a TV with no cable?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 29, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well, sometimes when I'm bored my mind wanders off and I start thinking about a cute guy or something xp



..... that doesnt help that its gay thoughts now... 0__o


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> You have a TV with no cable?


 Yep. When we moved into this house the living room was the only room with cable. 
We haven't gotten cable in the other rooms yet. Which really sucks because my brother tries to take over the living room TV all the time.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Yep. When we moved into this house the living room was the only room with cable.
> We haven't gotten cable in the other rooms yet. Which really sucks because my brother tries to take over the living room TV all the time.



Oh, ok. I thought you had no cable completely. Sharing one TV with a whole family sucks sometimes.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm still afraid of the dark so I keep my TV on at night. I don't have cable, so I usually just leave it on the input screen or put in a DVD.


 
I keep my TV on at night as well. Not because of fears of the dark, though, I just need something to listen to. Also, the TV gives me something to watch if I can't sleep. 

But yeah, I hate how it's so quite at night, it gives me a creepy feeling xS


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess I'm too lazy to change the channel of my TV... I have no remote for it and its extremely hot... Its stuck on cartoons and I'm suffering D:


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ..... that doesnt help that its gay thoughts now... 0__o


 
Well welcome to FAF :I


----------



## Lobar (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that for the longest time I actually thought Stevie Nicks' name was actually Fleetwood Mac.

Also enough penis talk.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 29, 2010)

I confess that I am a bad horrible mod.  If I agree with someone, I can't bring myself to punish them.

Complainer: I love Second Life.    Look at my faggyass character and love him.
Troll: Second Life is lame.  And I suspect you are as well.
Complainer: HOLY CRAP MOD HE INSULTED ME!  INFRACT!  INFRAAAAACT!
Me:  ...Wow.  I know that I should yell at him, but I think I'll...not.  *closes report*


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I confess that I am a bad horrible mod.  If I agree with someone, I can't bring myself to punish them.
> 
> Complainer: I love Second Life.    Look at my faggyass character and love him.
> Troll: Second Life is lame.  And I suspect you are as well.
> ...


 This is totally about me.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I confess that I am a bad horrible mod.  If I agree with someone, I can't bring myself to punish them.
> 
> Complainer: I love Second Life.    Look at my faggyass character and love him.
> Troll: Second Life is lame.  And I suspect you are as well.
> ...


This would make for a great comic

(You locked that thread I suppose, lul)


----------



## Nylak (Jul 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is totally about me.


Oh please.


----------



## Kari-Isis (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess I just wasted an hour or two reading this ENTIRE TOPIC. Ah well, it wasn't all in vain. Some parts were amusing.


----------



## Willow (Jul 30, 2010)

Kari-Isis said:


> I confess I just wasted an hour or two reading this ENTIRE TOPIC.


 I don't know what to make of this..like, at all.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't know what to make of this..like, at all.


 Somebody really likes to find out our secrets?


----------



## Kari-Isis (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha, I just have too much time on my hands. xD And I'm too curious for my own good. Sorry if I brought about any awkwardness.

--

A serious confession.

I've always wanted to be a guy (I'm a girl)...until I dated my fiancee. We have a tight relationship at the moment. xD


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm a compulsive liar.

The bad thing is that I'm actually pretty good at lying and keeping things from people. So even my closest of friends barely know me.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that I love my generic 3 dollar hat from thailand.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 30, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I was always depressed in middle and high school. I took things way to personally, and I had low self esteem. I was also dealing with my sexuality and trying to force myself straight. Yet, I would always stop and think... *"There are people out there with much harder lives and going through much worse, and they aren't acting like some damn emo."*
> 
> Of course, that only made me feel like a wuss, and sent me into a spiral of self hatred. I would often feel like I should have a harder life if I'm going to bitch about it.


 
This is exactly what I use to beat my self up all the time when I'm feeling depressed :c I thought I could just force myself to feel better but it only makes me feel worse.
Your situation sounds *remarkably* similar to mine


----------



## Deo (Jul 30, 2010)

I am terribly afraid that when people get close to me they will reject me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 30, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> This is exactly what I use to beat my self up all the time when I'm feeling depressed :c I thought I could just force myself to feel better but it only makes me feel worse.


 I get this way, too. I get sad because I'm lonely or w/e and then I'm like "What the fuck am I being sad about? My life is damn near perfect, while there are people out there fucking dying and are happier than I am right now."


----------



## Syradact (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess my addiction to Skype chat is replacing my addiction to these forums.


----------



## Pine (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a problem with huffing stuff like permanent markers and other inhalants. My friends made an intervention one time and I stopped for a while but I usually have a few huffs after work without anybody knowing.


----------



## Tally (Jul 30, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess my addiction to Skype chat is replacing my addiction to these forums.


 
These forums saved me from my WoW addiction. Odd.


----------



## Icky (Jul 30, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess my addiction to Skype chat is replacing my addiction to these forums.


 
DIfferent skype chat, same confession.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 30, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I confess my addiction to Skype chat is replacing my addiction to these forums.



i share this confession for the most part.lol


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jul 30, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I am terribly afraid that when people get close to me they will reject me.


I do this as well. Then I find myself pushing them away first before I can be rejected. I don't like that part of me.


----------



## a4chincookie (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that I am currently late to work and I told them "I'll be there as soon as I can." About...20 minutes ago. I'm making soup.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that I never slept for 2 days since I got off the plane.


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that, while it annoys me that I attract crazy people like flies, I still love and support them anyway. <3~


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that anytime someone says a nice thing to me/doesn't treat me like shit, I mistake it for friendship.

I also have some major Stockholm for someone here >____>


----------



## Luca (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that I feel bad if I read this thread and don't make a confession of my own. So...


I confess that I haven't cried because I was sad in a few years. I get really depressed sometimes but I never cry...


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> I confess that I feel bad if I read this thread and don't make a confession of my own. So...
> 
> 
> I confess that I haven't cried because I was sad in a few years. I get really depressed sometimes but I never cry...



Stare into a fan for a few minutes.


----------



## Luca (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Stare into a fan for a few minutes.


 
I mean that I have cried because of stuff like when my contacts being a bitch or I get poked in the eye. But I haven't cried because I was sad for years. Last time I did was when my grandma died...


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> I mean that I have cried because of stuff like when my contacts being a bitch or I get poked in the eye. But I haven't cried because I was sad for years. Last time I did was when my grandma died...



I know that what you meant. In an old saying "men dont cry"


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess I have trouble understanding emotions, and why some people think they're a bitch or some flaw. They're there, they have a reason, get used to it. You can't let emotions be bottled up, they call that a mental illness.


----------



## Tally (Jul 30, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I also have some major Stockholm for someone here >____>


 
Who doesn't?


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that when I'm bored, I start planning out scenes in my writing. As I plan something, if it's funny or sad, I laugh or start getting depressed. There have been several times where I was bored at a sports game or a restaurant, and I just start giggling (what seems to be out of nowhere), because I'm thinking about something in my story.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that I am spending most of my time listening to ska songs.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I confess that when I'm bored, I start planning out scenes in my writing. As I plan something, if it's funny or sad, I laugh or start getting depressed. There have been several times where I was bored at a sports game or a restaurant, and I just start giggling (what seems to be out of nowhere), because I'm thinking about something in my story.


 
I do much the same.


----------



## Kari-Isis (Jul 30, 2010)

I confess that I have an addiction for chocolate candy, especially Milk Duds. lol


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> Who doesn't?


 

Yeah, I guess so... >////////>


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 31, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I do much the same.


 
Have you ever had one of those revelations about a story twist that you yourself didn't expect? I was in line somewhere, and just started freaking out, because I realized one of my characters has to die. I was so mad/ inspired, I probably scared everyone around me.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

I confess that I have a list of bands I have to listen to before the end of the day. 30 more left.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 31, 2010)

I confess that the General Time Wasting Thread made up a significantly large portion of my social life, and now I'm lonelier than ever now that it's gone.


----------



## Willow (Jul 31, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess that the General Time Wasting Thread made up a significantly large portion of my social life, and now I'm lonelier than ever now that it's gone.


 It was a good thread for camaraderie.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 31, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess that the General Time Wasting Thread made up a significantly large portion of my social life, and now I'm lonelier than ever now that it's gone.


 
I was sad to see it go as well.  I made all of my forum friends because of it.  I met Pliio8 because of it.  That thread was the greatest thread in the history of the forums, and has also been the most entertaining and interesting at times.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 31, 2010)

N106 said:


> I was sad to see it go as well.  I made all of my forum friends because of it.  I met Pliio8 because of it.  That thread was the greatest thread in the history of the forums, and has also been the most entertaining and interesting at times.


 
Yeah see it helped you find love. That's amazing. If that isn't an argument for it I don't know what is.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 31, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I confess that the General Time Wasting Thread made up a significantly large portion of my social life, and now I'm lonelier than ever now that it's gone.


 
Basically me. Joining FAF, I felt like I was coming into the Lion's Den (Which I pretty much was for so many reasons...). Either way, GTWT was definitely a place of solace. People actually accepted my quirks.

I feel like I owe everyone it that thread everything.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 31, 2010)

I confess that i'm always bored. I'm used to being in a house by myself... but now i live with my grandparents >.<


----------



## Lobar (Jul 31, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I also have some major Stockholm for someone here >____>


 
Someone from FAF kidnapped you? Who?


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not a fan of either chocolate or nuts.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 31, 2010)

I confess that I love the Skype chat group. People are awesome, and the craziest topics come up...

Disney Villain to Lombax superhero, to crazy damsel with launch codes, to Inception reference... I haven't laughed that hard in a year more.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 31, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I confess that I love the Skype chat group. People are awesome, and the craziest topics come up...
> 
> Disney Villain to Lombax superhero, to crazy damsel with launch codes, to Inception reference... I haven't laughed that hard in a year more.


 
You're welcome.

I confess that when in roleplay, I become the craziest, most sadistic, most power-hungry man who ever lived.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 31, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I confess that I love the Skype chat group. People are awesome, and the craziest topics come up...
> 
> Disney Villain to Lombax superhero, to crazy damsel with launch codes, to Inception reference... I haven't laughed that hard in a year more.


 ehh...
I confess to hating skype


----------



## Kari-Isis (Aug 1, 2010)

Hehe, I confess to having a newer addiction: Cherry Limeade (non-alcoholic of course).


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ehh...
> I confess to hating skype


I've never used Skype, though I really don't want to either. 

Also, these chat interfaces are a shitty replacement.


----------



## Kari-Isis (Aug 1, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I confess that I love the Skype chat group. People are awesome, and the craziest topics come up...
> 
> Disney Villain to Lombax superhero, to crazy damsel with launch codes, to Inception reference... I haven't laughed that hard in a year more.


 
I only got Skype because of people that I don't even talk to anymore. I'm considering getting rid of Skype since I don't even use it too often, haha.


----------



## Deo (Aug 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess that I have things I will never confess for fear of being totally raped.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 1, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I confess that when my family found out that my mother had MS my father took out his anger on me. He only hit me a few times, but always on the head/ears, and it has left me partially deaf. I confess I have never forgiven him nor pointed out to him why I suffer deafness from scar tissue on my ear drums. He believes it is from ear infections. I confess that there are many days when I want to rub the true reason in his face and make him suffer and feel guilt.


 
Why didn't you ever bring this up to someone who could have helped you? D:
and honestly, i'd rub it in his face and make him feel the pain you went through.


----------



## Deo (Aug 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess I just worked for 15 hours and 20 minutes today.
I am exhausted, but I would do it again. Which I will do. Tomorrow.

On NOT ENOUGH SLEEP, FUCK.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 1, 2010)

N106 said:


> I was sad to see it go as well.  I made all of my forum friends because of it.  I met Pliio8 because of it.  That thread was the greatest thread in the history of the forums, and has also been the most entertaining and interesting at times.


 This post is so incorrect that it should be reportable.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

N106 said:


> I was sad to see it go as well.  I made all of my forum friends because of it.  I met Pliio8 because of it.  That thread was the greatest thread in the history of the forums, and has also been the most entertaining and interesting at times.


 I got over Moods, you'll get over GTWT.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess, this looks like GTWT.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Hakawne how was your day.


----------



## Enwon (Aug 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This post is so incorrect that it should be reportable.


 
I confess that you are one day late in your response to that post.

A lot happens in one day.  I found Skype chat to be 10 times better than the GTWT.  GTWT is so yesterday, anyways.  Here is a list of things that happened in Skype chat that could never happen in GTWT:

We forced somebody to look at Goatse
Crazy roleplay about Disney supervillains, then the damsel in distress turns out to be a villain, then it turns out that said villain was trying to perform inception on somebody to convince them that they were gay
General active chat about stuff

The GTWT was good, but the Skype chat is just better.  But Tinychat still sucks.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

N106 said:


> But Tinychat still sucks.


 Blasphemy Tinychat is the most perfect internet thing ever.
I confess this.


----------



## Asmiro (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess that I'm scared as all hell for my drive to college (well, to a hotel near my college. Move in day isn't until tomorrow). It's a 5+ hour drive and I havn't been able to get any sleep. I've been away since 5 PM yesterday and it's already past 7 am. I leave at 2. I'm still not done packing.....and now I'm here on FAF.


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess I have huge addiction to drinking whiskey, if I could I would drink when ever I could and it kinda scares me. =( Any advice here guys? Besides stay away from Whiskey?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2010)

Obito Uchiha said:


> I confess I have huge addiction to drinking whiskey, if I could I would drink when ever I could and it kinda scares me. =( Any advice here guys? *Besides stay away from Whiskey?*



Uh, no, you pretty much have what you need to do right there.  If you're an alcoholic, stay away from alcohol.

edit: I have the worst avatar for this post.


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I am not quite a full alcoholic I should say but my problem with whiskey can get pretty bad at times, then again there are times where I can have two shots of whiskey and be fine and go without drinking more for quite a while.

Also  Yeah you do but it does not bug me no worries. =)


----------



## Tally (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't lol Tinychat because it doesn't allow for European keyboard settings. So I need to keep guessing keys.

But on topic, I confess that sometimes my sense of humor really goes over the top.


----------



## Pliio8 (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess that I am fascinated with Swahili for some nonexistent reason.


----------



## Tao (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess I've finally started to lose my grip on reality


----------



## Tally (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess that today on the Metro I spent the whole trip thinking of the fastest way I could murder the people on board with the stuff I had on me.

Hope it's common.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess, I'm posting this from my phone at work.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> I confess, I'm posting this from my phone at work.


 
I do this pretty much all the time.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

I've never used my phone for internet.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2010)

edit:shitty internet making me double post


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess that I spend my life cooped up in my mom's basement playing Guitar Hero all day and jack off to [name censored lol you'd love to know who wouldn't ya!]

Lulwhut?


----------



## Tally (Aug 1, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I confess that I spend my life cooped up in my mom's basement playing Guitar Hero all day and jack off to [name censored lol you'd love to know who wouldn't ya!]
> 
> Lulwhut?


 
... what?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 1, 2010)

I have never recycled an aircraft carrier


----------



## Kari-Isis (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> I've never used my phone for internet.


 
Agreed. My phone doesn't handle internet, haha! xD But I do use my PSP sometimes for internet.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess.




Sometimes.


----------



## Querk (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess I'm a horrible procrastinator. All weekend I've been putting off studying for a test I have tomorrow to play Starcraft II and now post on a furry forum. ffs


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess that I dont have much of a life. Just computer and school...


----------



## Kari-Isis (Aug 1, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I confess that I dont have much of a life. Just computer and school...


 
Hehe, same here. I think most of us are guilty of this.

I confess that my online friends are better than my real life friends.


----------



## a4chincookie (Aug 1, 2010)

I confess that I'm starting to get really nervous for the end of this month, even though it's only the begining. I am in my senior year of high school and my boyfriend is going to college three hours away this year. He leaves at the end of this month and thinking about it makes me really sad. It's really scary knowing that soon he won't be four miles away anymore...I can't stop crying tonight.


----------



## Asmiro (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess I want to murder half of my immediate family because of the stress they cause (almost got into a shit ton of serious car accidents today because I couldn't sleep because of stress. Hell, I even rear ended my dads car).


----------



## kopareigns (Aug 2, 2010)

For the past year and a half I've considered myself to be atheist/agnostic, but I fear that if I reveal that to my family, they won't pay for my education, and I'm simply not prepared to pay for it by myself yet.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

kopareigns said:


> For the past year and a half I've considered myself to be atheist/agnostic, but I fear that if I reveal that to my family, they won't pay for my education, and I'm simply not prepared to pay for it by myself yet.


 
Loans, Scholarships, and work-study are always an option. As is getting a job and paying for your tuition by installments. 

Back to me though.

I confess that I'm still as anxiety ridden as ever. Relationship woes, prospects of new friends and everything else aside. I don't know if I even care about being alive anymore... Hell I don't feel "alive."


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I confess that I'm still as anxiety ridden as ever. Relationship woes, prospects of new friends and everything else aside. I don't know if I even care about being alive anymore... Hell I don't feel "alive."


 
Dawww at least you have us furries. :V


----------



## Pine (Aug 2, 2010)

I have always wondered what it would be like to have sex in a fursuit, no lies


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Dawww at least you have us furries. :V



If only the furries didn't start some of these problems I'd think differently. Well more like too many furries are involved in my shit 



Pineapple92 said:


> I have always wondered what it would be like to have sex in a fursuit, no lies



Gayfursuitsex.com 'nough said.


----------



## Ames (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that I'm jealous at my computer's epic multitasking ability.


----------



## Pine (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Gayfursuitsex.com 'nough said.


 
I try not to be a homophobe, but I would rather stick my dick in a blender than have it near another man. I meant straight fursuit sex, its strange but I wonder about it...


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Gayfursuitsex.com 'nough said.


 
Link was broken. :V


----------



## Ames (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Link was broken. :V


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I try not to be a homophobe, but I would rather stick my dick in a blender than have it near another man. I meant straight fursuit sex, its strange but I wonder about it...


 
Ya see you have to specify that. Mainly because most of us will think you're gay unless otherwise noted. ;p Who knows you might even like it. 

I remember bumping into a fetish site with girls in partial fursuits. If I find it again I'll PM you.

My bad the link is : THIS


----------



## HillyRoars (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess to being freaked out about being naked in a hotel expessially after i saw this wierd red globe like thing in the shower in the roof I still have no clue what the heck it was. >_>


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that I have irregular patterns of sleep.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> My bad the link is : THIS


 
Fursuit on human?

I don't know about that...


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Fursuit on human?
> 
> I don't know about that...


 
*cough* if you browse some of their other videos they have a double fursuit on one guy one... I'll admit it was kinda hot.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that I can't draw, but I'm trying to learn, so until further notice, my fursona is Burt Reynolds


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *cough* if you browse some of their other videos they have a double fursuit on one guy one... I'll admit it was kinda hot.


 
Yeah I saw that. Murr

But still, I would prefer fursuit + fursuit if you are having fursuit sex.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that I have a confession that Im too self conscious to confess


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that I'm an enabler to my ex girlfriend's drug problems.


----------



## Norithics (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that though I'm trying my very best, I'm still kind of a monster.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I confess that I'm an enabler to my ex girlfriend's drug problems.


 I confess that if I knew where she was, I'd enable my ex girlfriend too.

"Yeah, you can totally smoke a whole bowl and it won't show up next week!"

(Fuckin bitch)


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that after saturday night I've learned not accept drinks of a certain one of my friends, and that I may not be a virgin anymore.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> I confess that after saturday night I've learned not accept drinks of a certain one of my friends, and that I may not be a virgin anymore.


 
Not to belittle your situation, but are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Not to belittle your situation, but are you a guy or a girl?


 
A guy


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> A guy


 
Secondly, is the friend a guy or a girl? (As in do you think you lost your virginity to which gender?)


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 2, 2010)

Well the friend that gave me the drink and the guy I lost it to are different people. But it was a guy.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> Well the friend that gave me the drink and the guy I lost it to are different people. But it was a guy.


 
I'm going to assume that you're gay then or at least bi. Otherwise you probably wouldn't mention it. Do you think you pitched or caught?


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm going to assume that you're gay then or at least bi. Otherwise you probably wouldn't mention it. Do you think you pitched or caught?


 
Hey, this IS a confession thread. So don't rule out straightness. 

Also, betting ten bucks on caught.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm going to assume that you're gay then or at least bi. Otherwise you probably wouldn't mention it. Do you think you pitched or caught?


 
It would have been a lot funnier if I was straight but yeah, I'm pretty much gay. The guy that I may have done it with is supposedly straight, but everybody says he's secretly gay. I've never heard it expressed like that before, but I was the bottom, if it did happen.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> It would have been a lot funnier if I was straight but yeah, I'm pretty much gay. The guy that I may have done it with is supposedly straight, but everybody says he's secretly gay. I've never heard it expressed like that before, but I was the bottom, if it did happen.


 
Well I'm sorry to hear about your situation. Confront the guy and get to him to tell you what happened that night. If you lost your virginity to him you deserve to know.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well I'm sorry to hear about your situation. Confront the guy and get to him to tell you what happened that night. If you lost your virginity to him you deserve to know.


 
To be honest I don't really view as that much of a bad thing, it's not good but I'm hardly upset by it... if it did happen because I'm still really unsure. I don't think he'd tell me, even if it did happen and he remembers it he'd be really embarrassed by it. Partially because he's still adamant that he's straight and partially due to the fact that's the first time I've really had contact with him and proceeded to throw up on the carpet and make an ass of myself (in more ways that one it seems) all night. I hardly know the guy anyway and the only time I'd be able to talk to him again is if we both go to the same party. If I get invited to their parties anymore that is >.<


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that I organised a mini road trip with some friends, leaving today, and I kind of wished I hadn't. We leave in 45 minutes, staying at a friends for 2 hours playing Starcraft before another friend leaves work. Then it's off to some nameless small town where a festival is being held.

But I'm tired, my phone is low on battery and I don't have a whole lot of money. Ho hum.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess, otter is delicious...


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I confess, otter is delicious...


 
D: Poor otters.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> D: Poor otters.


 
Indeed, on a COMPLETELY unrelated note-





mmm... dinner...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Confession: The only reason I haven't murdered the shit out of my immediate family is because it would give them a "victim" status.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm afraid that my first real relationship will turn out to be abusive


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Aug 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> Confession: The only reason I haven't murdered the shit out of my immediate family is because it would give them a "victim" status.


 
Confession: I liked your non-suicidal/homicidal avatar a LOT more than your homicidal/suicidal one...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> Confession: I liked your non-suicidal/homicidal avatar a LOT more than your homicidal/suicidal one...


 I will change it when I am no longer homicidal.

Edit: I changed it so it still reflected my mood but without being an outright attention whore.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

It cracks me up how some people lay their souls bare with confessions of general shameful naughtiness.  Everyone here knows that everyone else has some very deep dark secrets that they would never DARE to confess here or anywhere else even if threatened with death.  There are secrets I will take to my fucking GRAVE and I know damn well I am not the only one.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It cracks me up how some people lay their souls bare with confessions of general shameful naughtiness.  Everyone here knows that everyone else has some very deep dark secrets that they would never DARE to confess here or anywhere else even if threatened with death.  There are secrets I will take to my fucking GRAVE and I know damn well I am not the only one.


 
It's a topic in a furry forum. It's not intended for people to tell their deepest secrets.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> It's a topic in a furry forum. It's not intended for people to tell their deepest secrets.


 
Yeah, I know, but silly "truth or dare" shit is... well, silly.


----------



## Ames (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm afraid that my first real relationship will turn out to be abusive


 
As in you ending up abusing your partner?


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't have a deepest secret.
They're all pretty shallow secrets.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It cracks me up how some people lay their souls bare with confessions of general shameful naughtiness.  Everyone here knows that everyone else has some very deep dark secrets that they would never DARE to confess here or anywhere else even if threatened with death.  There are secrets I will take to my fucking GRAVE and I know damn well I am not the only one.


 Hey, a good deal of the posts in these threads were legit confessions. 

They're threads in order to help get stuff off your chest; not threads so that FAF can know all the deepest parts of your soul.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey, a good deal of the posts in these threads were legit confessions.
> 
> They're threads in order to help get stuff off your chest; not threads so that FAF can know all the deepest parts of your soul.


 
There is overlap between the two.

That said, some things are best left unknown or forgotten.  Assuming you CAN forget them, that is.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Someone from FAF kidnapped you? Who?


 



You know what I mean >:I


----------



## Pine (Aug 2, 2010)

sometimes I just feel like my mom needs a good slap. ever since I moved back into her place she keeps giving me rants about how the internet is evil and stuff like that. I know it's morally wrong to slap your mother, but I'm tempted to do so.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> As in you ending up abusing your partner?


 
I can imagine Willow smacking her boyfriend around.

"Get that penis away from me!"


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You know what I mean >:I


 
Stockholm syndrome causes a hostage to fall in love with his or her captor.  How is it applicable if you haven't been kidnapped?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Stockholm syndrome causes a hostage to fall in love with his or her captor.  How is it applicable if you haven't been kidnapped?


 

......... your mom. :V

I confess my brain hasn't been working very well the last couple of days


----------



## Kari-Isis (Aug 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> sometimes I just feel like my mom needs a good slap. ever since I moved back into her place she keeps giving me rants about how the internet is evil and stuff like that. I know it's morally wrong to slap your mother, but I'm tempted to do so.


 
Oh god, I can relate to this. Though my mom doesn't say the Internet is evil because she uses it constantly. It's just her silly little ideas that make her deserve the slapping. And it's like whatever she says HAS to be right because she's lived a long time (she's 55 currently). Like for college, she expected a bill at the end of the four years because she was told that or something. And that it should be a good idea to make more paper money so the U.S. doesn't go in debt. But she doesn't understand the little details behind it and she's just so dense...and she always interrupts me when I'm trying to explain something to her...

Now I'm getting that feeling of temptation, thanks. xD


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> I confess that after the mods decided to bitch out and close the GTWT thread, everything else here is complete shit.
> 
> all it is here is post... then leave... then come back an hour later to see if someone else posted in the same thread. that's it.
> 
> hooray for mods making this place more and more anti social every day 8D



That's not really a confession, you're using this thread for your own nefarious deeds. You can't confess to something that:

A: Everyone knows
and
B: You didn't do

You are committing postcrime!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> I confess that after the mods decided to bitch out and close the GTWT thread, everything else here is complete shit.
> 
> all it is here is post... then leave... then come back an hour later to see if someone else posted in the same thread. that's it.
> 
> hooray for mods making this place more and more anti social every day 8D


 To be fair, those threads are completely pointless and always lead to typefucking.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> That's not really a confession, you're using this thread for your own nefarious deeds. You can't confess to something that:
> 
> A: Everyone knows
> and
> ...


 
you're straight, you don't matter.

go breed somewhere


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Sometimes, I freak myself out. I start thinking "this is a perfect horror movie scene location", then I start looking over my shoulder and expecting to see someone.

Sometimes I randomly say "I know you're listening."


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Sometimes I randomly say "I know you're listening."


 
Either you got that from this, or you're like me. Because I do that too, even before I read this.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Sometimes, I freak myself out. I start thinking "this is a perfect horror movie scene location", then I start looking over my shoulder and expecting to see someone.
> 
> Sometimes I randomly say "I know you're listening."



I get freaked out whenever I listen to Thriller 2003 edit. The fucking awesome spooky monologue makes me look over my shoulder >_>


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> I can imagine Willow smacking her boyfriend around.
> 
> "Get that penis away from me!"


 That's not what I meant though :c
It's the other way around. 

I couldn't boss them around.


----------



## Luca (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess I lost interest in posting here for 3 days but now I'm back.


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that today can NOT get any better. Incredible day at my kickass new job + finding out from DTWA that my fursuit will only cost $950 + seeing sphinx kittens minutes after birth + getting paid to play fetch with dogs and sit around with cats = happy Shaynebear!!!


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> sometimes I just feel like my mom needs a good slap. ever since I moved back into her place she keeps giving me rants about how the internet is evil and stuff like that. I know it's morally wrong to slap your mother, but I'm tempted to do so.


 
It is?

I confess I do this on occasion. Loving, but firm slaps to reinforce that she's being an idiot.


----------



## Momitty (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that I've lied to every person I've ever met in my life (IRL and online) at least once.


----------



## Pliio8 (Aug 2, 2010)

I confess that I wish I could go back and repeat my March and Early April, to see if I could do things better, and if I can try to remember just what I was thinking and feeling. Because I've now lost everything that has a connection to that time, and I have nothing and no one to reconcile with.

The problem is that I have nothing to remember March by. Totally nothing. No images, notes, chat logs, journals, anything. And I'm wishing I can try to remember all that I had felt, because memory is now fading away, to the point that this song which I had listened to almost the whole mid point of that event has no connection, I can't remember why it calms me down.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 3, 2010)

I confess that what I thought was probably not a big deal, might be a little more serious and something I wish to keep ignoring
I also confess that Im not telling what this is :U


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm an attention whore when it comes to my arts/writing.

Btw: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4238577


----------



## a4chincookie (Aug 4, 2010)

I confess that I'm extremely lonely right now...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 4, 2010)

I confess that I have a guilty pleasure for Pete Wentz (im a fob fantard), and that 2-a-days sucks!
EDIT: And oldschool emo music like I Would Set Myself On Fire For You.


----------



## Vexor Shadewing (Jun 6, 2011)

8-bit said:


> I get freaked out whenever I listen to Thriller 2003 edit. The fucking awesome spooky monologue makes me look over my shoulder >_>


 
You mean the part that starts "Darkness falls across the land" yeah,I always someones breathing down my neck when I hear that.           But,I can only confess to being a daddyfur.That's a man who takes care of baby/little/diaperfurs.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 6, 2011)

I am going to confess that I love my cats more then the people I know


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2011)

I confess, this is a necro.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 6, 2011)

Vexor Shadewing said:


> You mean the part that starts "Darkness falls across the land" yeah,I always someones breathing down my neck when I hear that.           But,I can only confess to being a daddyfur.That's a man who takes care of baby/little/diaperfurs.


 
Yes, that part. Also, tasty necro. Also also, I didn't need to know about your weird kink.


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2011)

I confess that I refuse to justify this with a response...

...
...well shit


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2011)

Please before you post in a thread, PLEASE please please check when the last post was. If it was over 1-3 months please do not post. The thread is considered dead and posting in it makes you a bad person for necro-ing the poor rotting thing. Closed.


----------

